# piekny kwiatek ... na 2007 rok! pff

## raaf

hej!

http://itbiznes.pl/art24069.html <- to jest poprostu poronione, ... mialem cos napisac, ale mi rece opadly. mam nadzieje, ze u nas to nie nastapi.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Yatmai

Chciałem napisać, że ludzka głupota nie ma granic... ale najgorsze jest to, że to nie głupota a chamstwo i pazerność   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ro-x

Uzywacie darmowego oprogramowania min. dlatego ze chcecie byc w zgodzie z prawem i nie lamac zabezpieczen, crackowac etc. a oburzacie sie na zabezpieczenia filmow? vlc i mplayer obchodza zabezpieczenia co jest bezsprzecznie niezgodne z prawem. na forum windows xp takie oburzenie by mnie to zdziwilo, ale tutaj... prosze was...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Problem w tym, że te zabezpieczenia są. FSF wyraźnie mówi że są złem absolutnie nie potrzebnym. Ten CSS to właściwie pomyłka maniaka, tak samo jak Digital Restrictions Management, które bądź co bądź jest niezwykle denerwującym cholerstwem którego się chce jak najszybciej pozbyć, oraz tak samo jak wszelkie zabezpieczenia w w dyskach Blu-Ray i HD-DVD (też FSF wyraża sprzeciw, nie dziwie im się, bo te zabezpieczenia są już kompletnie po[cenzura]). Rozumiem że wielkie korporacje chcą wielkiej kasy od ludzi, ale czemu robić to przez drażnienie ich zamiast uprzyjemniać im życie? Sam lubię mieć legalne filmy, ale (przypadek mojego kolegi) gdy nie mogę legalnie mojego ulubionego filmu legalnie kupionego jak byłem w USA odtworzyć na swoim playerze, to coś jest nie tak, i to nie jest moja wina. Czy zamiast denerwowania ludzi nie mogli by działać na ich korzyść, np ciut zmniejszyć ceny i darować sobie ograniczenia? Zapewniam że większość ludzi woli mieć oryginalne rzeczy niż je "kraść".

----------

## no4b

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> Uzywacie darmowego oprogramowania min. dlatego ze chcecie byc w zgodzie z prawem i nie lamac zabezpieczen, crackowac etc. a oburzacie sie na zabezpieczenia filmow? vlc i mplayer obchodza zabezpieczenia co jest bezsprzecznie niezgodne z prawem. na forum windows xp takie oburzenie by mnie to zdziwilo, ale tutaj... prosze was...

 

To powiedz mi co mam zrobić jeśli kupiłem legalny film/mp3 i nie mam możliwości obejrzenia/odsłuchania tego materiału? Poza tym prawo (przynajmniej polskie) gwarantuje mi możliwość zrobienia sobie kopii bezpieczeństwa (i za tę możliwość płacę przy zakupie czystego nośnika, nawet jesli chcę na nim nagrać moje zdjęcia z wakacji!). Powiedz mi, w jaki sposób mam ją wykonać nie łamiąc zabezpieczeń? Skoro kopię mogę robić, a nie mogę pójść jedyną drogą, która pozwala mi wykgzekwować moje prawo to pozostaje się na nie oburzyć, wyśmiać albo olać.

----------

## Yatmai

Nawet kijać kopie bezpieczeństwa, słyszałem, że są takie cyrki, że takich zabezpieczonych płyt nie można nawet ODTWORZYĆ na niektórych czytnikach... Paranoja   :Exclamation: 

A i powiem otwarcie, lubię oryginały, generalnie oryginalnych gier mam dużo, bo jeśli spodoba mi się na dłużej jak 5 minut to myślę, że generalnie należało by się docenić twórców, a i pudełeczko ładnie na półce wygląda...

...ale filmy/audio boje się kupić głównie ze względu na zabezpieczenia, bo co mi po kolejnej podstawce pod kubek z płyty cd ? Inna rzecz to absurdalne ceny jakie za owe płyty żądają w sklepach, ale to kwestia indywidualnych możliwości finansowych. Tak czy inaczej ja jako człowiek prosty, który nie lubi utrudniać sobie niepotrzebnie życia nie planuje kupować jakiegokolwiek filmu/audio póki nie zrobią porządku z zabezpieczeniami, a z tego co widzę to zanosi się wręcz odwrotnie  :Sad: 

----------

## ro-x

 *no4b wrote:*   

> To powiedz mi co mam zrobić jeśli kupiłem legalny film/mp3 i nie mam możliwości obejrzenia/odsłuchania tego materiału? Poza tym prawo (przynajmniej polskie) gwarantuje mi możliwość zrobienia sobie kopii bezpieczeństwa (i za tę możliwość płacę przy zakupie czystego nośnika, nawet jesli chcę na nim nagrać moje zdjęcia z wakacji!). Powiedz mi, w jaki sposób mam ją wykonać nie łamiąc zabezpieczeń? Skoro kopię mogę robić, a nie mogę pójść jedyną drogą, która pozwala mi wykgzekwować moje prawo to pozostaje się na nie obużyć, wyśmiać albo olać.

 

legalny film kupiony w np. stanach jest przeznaczony do ogladania w stanach, tam nie masz problemow z jego odtwarzaniem. chcesz ogladac film w polsce - kup go w polsce. i pokaz mi choc jedna mp3'ke ktora MUSISZ odtwarzac vlc albo mplayerem..

kopia bezpieczenstwa to inny temat, nie potrzebujesz do niej vlc czy mplayera, a zdaje sie o tym jest mowa w artykule. te sprawe mozna poruszyc w osobnym watku.

i na koniec: nie mowie ze prawo jest dobre. nie mowie tez ze zabezpieczenia sa dobre. jednak jako obywatele kraju w ktorym obowiazuja jestesmy zobligowani do ich respektowania. czy sie nam to podoba czy nie. libdvdcss bez watpienia sluzy do lamania/obchodzenia zabezpieczen - co za tym idzie jest niezgodny z prawem. czy sie nam to podoba czy nie - tak jest.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> legalny film kupiony w np. stanach jest przeznaczony do ogladania w stanach, tam nie masz problemow z jego odtwarzaniem. chcesz ogladac film w polsce - kup go w polsce. i pokaz mi choc jedna mp3'ke ktora MUSISZ odtwarzac vlc albo mplayerem..

 

Ile firm sprzedaje legalnie muzykę w formacie mp3? Prawie wszystko to wmv. A jeżeli chodzi o filmy. Jeżeli prawo jest beznadziejnie durne, to natualną reakcją jest oburzenie. Na pewno nie jest nią dziwienie się na oburzeniu, które prezentujesz  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> i na koniec: nie mowie ze prawo jest dobre. nie mowie tez ze zabezpieczenia sa dobre. jednak jako obywatele kraju w ktorym obowiazuja jestesmy zobligowani do ich respektowania. czy sie nam to podoba czy nie.

 

Podobnie, jak firmy, które mają obowiązek umożliwić mi zrobienie sobie kopii bezpieczeństwa. Moich praw nikt nie szanuje.

 *Quote:*   

> jednak jako obywatele kraju w ktorym obowiazuja jestesmy zobligowani do ich respektowania. czy sie nam to podoba czy nie.

 

Twoje podejście wygląda na bezmyślne hołdowanie zasadom. Trzeba mówić o tym, że to co jest, jest chore, pisać maile do posłów i tłuc im do głów, że to się społeczeństwu ani nie podoba, ani nie opłaca. Oburzenie jest wręcz konieczne, na każdym forum, niezależnie od tego czy większość stanowią użytkownicy Windows, czy innych systemów.

----------

## ro-x

Hmm. Jest duzo madrego w tym co piszesz. W zwiazku z tym proponuje konstruktywna walke z glupim prawem, samo narzekanie nie wystarczy.

i jeszcze raz napisze bo chyba nie do kazdego to dotarlo: artykul dotyczy lamania zabezpieczen css, nie plikow mp3/wma etc. nie dotyczy robienia kopii zapasowych czy odtwarzania plikow ktore mozna zakupic w internecie. to zupelnie inny temat! prosze czytac ze zrozumieniem! no4b tw slowa sa w szczegolnosci do ciebie  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Podobnie, jak firmy, które mają obowiązek umożliwić mi zrobienie sobie kopii bezpieczeństwa. Moich praw nikt nie szanuje.

 

Jest takie prawo? Myślałem, że to "kurtuazja" producentów, którzy zawierają taką klauzulę w licencji.

W zasadzie na prawie się nie znam, pytam z ciekawości.

A co do przestrzegania prawa: jest coś takiego jak obywaleskie nieposłuszeństwo.

W USA podatek od dochodów jest pobierany zupełnie nielegalnie (przymus płacenia go jest sprzeczny z konstytucją), mimo to mało osób o tym wie. Żeby tak w Polsce było...

----------

## v7n

 *raaf wrote:*   

> hej!
> 
> http://itbiznes.pl/art24069.html <- to jest poprostu poronione, ... mialem cos napisac, ale mi rece opadly. mam nadzieje, ze u nas to nie nastapi.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

 *anemus wrote:*   

> Nie chodzi o ściganie ale o przyzwyczjenie społeczeństwa do ograniczenia wolności. Startują od bzdetów a skończy się na Orwelu

 lepiej bym tego nie ujął. aż jestem ciekaw jak to wszystko będzie wyglądać za 10, 15 lat. brak słów.. .. ..

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> legalny film kupiony w np. stanach jest przeznaczony do ogladania w stanach, tam nie masz problemow z jego odtwarzaniem. chcesz ogladac film w polsce - kup go w polsce. i pokaz mi choc jedna mp3'ke ktora MUSISZ odtwarzac vlc albo mplayerem..
> 
> i na koniec: nie mowie ze prawo jest dobre. nie mowie tez ze zabezpieczenia sa dobre. jednak jako obywatele kraju w ktorym obowiazuja jestesmy zobligowani do ich respektowania. czy sie nam to podoba czy nie. libdvdcss bez watpienia sluzy do lamania/obchodzenia zabezpieczen - co za tym idzie jest niezgodny z prawem. czy sie nam to podoba czy nie - tak jest.

 

Hmm... wiesz o tym że niektórych DVD po prostu nie da się dostać w polsce? A podejrzewał byś taki mały, drobny szczególik, że często bardziej opłaca się polecieć do stanów (wycieczka czy inne cholerstwo) i tam sobie kupić filmy których w polsce po prostu nie da się dostać, albo jest to kompletnie nieopłacalne (przykład, DVD pewnego filmu w wersji kolekcjonerskiej i superanckiej kosztuje w polsce jedynie 199.95, jeśli w ogóle ją znajdziesz, a w ameryce dostępne w każdym sklepie z DVD za 20$ (czyli jakieś 80 zł), no i kurde, co?)

Co do mp3 to się nawet nie wypowiadam, bo po większość tego co słucham musiałbym jeździć do Finlandii albo Japonii lub też czekać 18 miesięcy a nóż widelec w jakimś sklepie będzie.

A co do łamania/obchodzenia zabezpieczeń, może to niektórych zdziwi strasznie, ale w polsce jest legalne. To że masz grę scrackowaną, nie znaczy że jesteś przestępca, ale że ograniczenia nałożone przez producenta na daną grę były dla ciebie nie do zaakceptowania, to samo jest z filmami, to samo jest z muzyką. Czy się to komuś podoba czy nie w polsce nadal można używać swojej własności prawie dowolnie. Prawie co prawda robi różnice, ale nie jest aż tak straszne, aby policja ci mogła zrobić najazd na chatę tylko za to że masz 80GB mp3, albo cały dysk wypchany po brzegi filmami, które nawet nie weszły do kin. Jesteś przestępcą dopiero w tedy kiedy bez wiedzy i/lub zgody autora nie płacąc należnego honorarium ustalonego przez autora używasz danego przedmiotu w celu uzyskania korzyści majątkowych. Tutaj polskie prawo jest zajefajne. (nie sprzeczać mi się tu o to co napisałem, bo sam mam mało o tym pojęcia, za to znajomego prawnika)

----------

## ro-x

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> Hmm... wiesz o tym że niektórych DVD po prostu nie da się dostać w polsce? A podejrzewał byś taki mały, drobny szczególik, że często bardziej opłaca się polecieć do stanów (wycieczka czy inne cholerstwo) i tam sobie kupić filmy których w polsce po prostu nie da się dostać, albo jest to kompletnie nieopłacalne (przykład, DVD pewnego filmu w wersji kolekcjonerskiej i superanckiej kosztuje w polsce jedynie 199.95, jeśli w ogóle ją znajdziesz, a w ameryce dostępne w każdym sklepie z DVD za 20$ (czyli jakieś 80 zł), no i kurde, co?)

 

no i kurde to ze w swietle prawa nie wolno ci przywozic filmow z zagranicy - tj przywiezc sobie mozesz ale polskie odtwarzacze nie beda ich czytac. bo wlasnie tak zostalo to wymyslone, po to sa regiony zebys placil w polsce. nie ja wymyslalem, nie podoba mi sie to, ale tak jest czy tego chcesz czy nie. masz placic zlotowki a nie dolary. jednym slowem - argument twoj jest z tylka.

 *Quote:*   

> A co do łamania/obchodzenia zabezpieczeń, może to niektórych zdziwi strasznie, ale w polsce jest legalne. To że masz grę scrackowaną, nie znaczy że jesteś przestępca, ale że ograniczenia nałożone przez producenta na daną grę były dla ciebie nie do zaakceptowania, to samo jest z filmami, to samo jest z muzyką. Czy się to komuś podoba czy nie w polsce nadal można używać swojej własności prawie dowolnie. Prawie co prawda robi różnice, ale nie jest aż tak straszne, aby policja ci mogła zrobić najazd na chatę tylko za to że masz 80GB mp3, albo cały dysk wypchany po brzegi filmami, które nawet nie weszły do kin. Jesteś przestępcą dopiero w tedy kiedy bez wiedzy i/lub zgody autora nie płacąc należnego honorarium ustalonego przez autora używasz danego przedmiotu w celu uzyskania korzyści majątkowych. Tutaj polskie prawo jest zajefajne. (nie sprzeczać mi się tu o to co napisałem, bo sam mam mało o tym pojęcia, za to znajomego prawnika)

  wiekszej bredni chyba nie czytalem! piractwo legalne w polsce? no temat na pierwsze strony gazet   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, generalnie co rozmowa to słyszę inne interpretacje prawa....

Co chwila tu leci że dowolnie mogę sobie kopie zapasową stworzyć, a na święta dostałem F.E.A.R'a i nawet chciało mi się przeczytać umowę licencyjną (głównie przez takie dyskusje) a tam jak byk pisze, że nie wolno mi tego w żaden sposób kopiować (tu inne absurdalne zakazy) a potem podsumowanie, że licencja obejmuje jedynie wczytanie programu do pamięci (uruchomienie).

Może jakieś podstawy prawne do tych pięknych tez ?  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

cuz... http://byte.livenet.pl/?page_id=772&page=2

troche moze i dlugie, ale co tam...

----------

## Yatmai

Tak sobie przeglądam tematy związane z css na wikipedii, wpadłem na stronkę mojego nowego bohatera  :Very Happy:  i widze tam:

 *Quote:*   

> W 2004 r. dołączył do zespołu programistów VideoLAN, dla którego opracował wtyczkę do odtwarzania mediów zabezpieczonych systemem FairPlay oraz odtwarzanie materiałów zakodowanych w WMV9.

 

Tak mnie teraz zastanawia, wtyczki te są w vlc, są gdzieś do doinstalowania czy jednak prawnicy zrobili taki raban że poznikały ?  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

 *raaf wrote:*   

> hej!
> 
> http://itbiznes.pl/art24069.html <- to jest poprostu poronione, ... mialem cos napisac, ale mi rece opadly. mam nadzieje, ze u nas to nie nastapi.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

widac w parlamencie francuskim tak samo jak w polskim durniów nie brakuje, ich przewaga nad naszymi rodzimymi durniami jest taka, że wiedzą o istnieniu mplayera  :Smile: .....ale ustawa ustawą, a zycie zyciem, co z tego ze zostala uchwalona, skoro nie bedzie przestrzeganam i nie chodzi o to ze uzytkownicy beda korzystali nadal z tego oprogramowania, tylko o to ze nikt nie bedzie chodzil po domach i szperał w kompie jakiego programu do multimediów używasz....

a tak swoja droga, maly quiz: 

1. ilu uzytkownikow mplayera wie ze ten program posiada takie mozliwosci?

2. ilu uzytkownikow mplayera korzysta z lamania zabezpieczen?

ja mysle ze chodzi o to ze korzystając z mplayera, mozesz totalnie olac wszystkie reklamy znajdujace sie na poczatku filmu ---> nie ogladasz reklam, nie robisz sobie papki z mózgu, nie jestes obiektem manipulacji speców od marketingu

----------

## no4b

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Hehe, generalnie co rozmowa to słyszę inne interpretacje prawa....
> 
> Co chwila tu leci że dowolnie mogę sobie kopie zapasową stworzyć, a na święta dostałem F.E.A.R'a i nawet chciało mi się przeczytać umowę licencyjną (głównie przez takie dyskusje) a tam jak byk pisze, że nie wolno mi tego w żaden sposób kopiować (tu inne absurdalne zakazy) a potem podsumowanie, że licencja obejmuje jedynie wczytanie programu do pamięci (uruchomienie).
> 
> Może jakieś podstawy prawne do tych pięknych tez ? 

 

No i o tym mówię. Naszych praw nikt nie szanuje. W Polsce ustawa GWARANTUJE Ci prawo do zrobienia kopii zapasowej, za tę możliwość płacisz przy każdym zakupie nagrywalnej płyty, taśmy magnetefonowej czy wideo, bez znaczenia jest to, co będziesz na tym nagrywał.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ro-x wrote:*   

>  *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   Hmm... wiesz o tym że niektórych DVD po prostu nie da się dostać w polsce? A podejrzewał byś taki mały, drobny szczególik, że często bardziej opłaca się polecieć do stanów (wycieczka czy inne cholerstwo) i tam sobie kupić filmy których w polsce po prostu nie da się dostać, albo jest to kompletnie nieopłacalne (przykład, DVD pewnego filmu w wersji kolekcjonerskiej i superanckiej kosztuje w polsce jedynie 199.95, jeśli w ogóle ją znajdziesz, a w ameryce dostępne w każdym sklepie z DVD za 20$ (czyli jakieś 80 zł), no i kurde, co?) 
> 
> no i kurde to ze w swietle prawa nie wolno ci przywozic filmow z zagranicy - tj przywiezc sobie mozesz ale polskie odtwarzacze nie beda ich czytac. bo wlasnie tak zostalo to wymyslone, po to sa regiony zebys placil w polsce. nie ja wymyslalem, nie podoba mi sie to, ale tak jest czy tego chcesz czy nie. masz placic zlotowki a nie dolary. jednym slowem - argument twoj jest z tylka.

 

Ahhhh, wolny rynek, wolny człowiek i cała ta demokracja to piękna rzecz... (-;

----------

## Yatmai

No tak też czytam o Johansenie z tego co bartmarian podał:

 *Quote:*   

> Kiedy obrońcy spytali w sądzie o to, czyjego komputera zabezpieczenia przełamał Jon, usłyszeli w odpowiedzi “No, własnego”.

 

W sumie skoro DVD jako urządzenie jest MOJĄ własnością, tak samo jak płytka, bo nabywam tak naprawdę nośnik i prawo odsłuchania muzyki/filmu z niego, to zdaje mi się, że z MOJĄ WŁASNOŚCIĄ mogę zrobić co mnie się tylko wymyśli. Połamać, powiesić na ścianie, rozbebeszyć wnętrzności czytnika. Poza tym w licencji dostałem prawo "wczytania zawartości do pamięci komputera" jak to było propos FEAR, ale dla filmów musi być to samo. Nie było NIGDZIE definiowane jakim urządzeniem, jakim programem, na jakim systemie ani w jakiej porze dnia  :Very Happy: 

Daje mi to możliwość wsadzenia płytki do napędu i takiego przetworzenia danych z niej by uzyskać obraz (w przypadku filmów), bo przecież czytnik DVD konwertuje dane z formatu DVD na strumień elektronów zrozumiały dla kontrolera IDE (czyli jest to już przetworzenie danych) dalej strumień przechodzi przez procka gdzie tłumaczony jest przez takiego mPlayer'a, xine czy wmp na strumień zrozumiały dla karty graficznej. Kolejne przetworzenie danych na postać mocno różną od tej, którą dostałem na nośniku, wiec gdzie tu wcisnąć zakaz przetwarzania zakodowanego sygnału ? To jakby zakazać dekodowania sygnału sczytanego z dvd na sygnał dla monitora... A wracając parę linijek wyżej, nikt nie określił jakim kodekiem mam to wykonać, a tylko nie mogę tego rozpowszechniać bez pisemnej zgody wydawcy, ale przetwarzać przecież do woli, choćby poprzez funkcje negatywu w Beryl'u  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

czemu wolnosc to tylko "wasza" wolnosc? ze wam mozna wszystko? drm&spolka to jest wolnosc, wolnosc wydawcow,koncernow itp. ich swiete prawo wydawac sobie co chca na jakich chca zasadach. oni do niczego nie zmuszaja nie podoba sie to ze nie mozesz kopiowac dvd, ze mozesz ogladac tylko w europie to nie kupuj. wolnoscia natomiast nie jest zakazywanie im tego. ja chce miec swiete prawo do sprzedawania kupy na warunkach takich ze mozesz ja powachac tylko w czwartki i nie mozesz o tym nikomu opowiedziec.

http://byte.livenet.pl/?page_id=772&page=2 w tym linku to mi rece opadaja. koles zjadl wszystkie rozumy i stwierdza ze caly przemysl szołbiznesowy w sumie to zarabia przypadkiem, bo walczyli o jedno a zarabiali na czyms zupelnie innym. ja mysle ze sobie te firmy poradza i jezeli uwazaja ze warto na drm wydawac gruby szmal to pewnie maja racje bo na tym polega ich praca.

----------

## rzabcio

Artykuł traktuje o podobnych sprawach jak patenty softwareowe. Tego typu "zabezpieczenia" nie są tworzone w celu faktycznej ochrony danych, czy interesów firm, ale po to by udupić każdego, kto się wychyli, kto ma jakiś pomysł, kto zrobi coś podobnego. A to już nie jest fajne.

----------

## ro-x

Paczesiowa: no brawo, wreszcie ktos napisal cos z sensem   :Smile: 

dodam do tego tylko jedno: zrozumiecie zakazy, nakazy i prawa kiedy bedziecie chcieli sami wydac jakas plyte audio, film czy tez komercyjny program. zobaczycie ile zlotowek strat bedziecie mieli przez piractwo, lamanie zabezpieczen, kopiowanie nosnikow etc. wtedy wam mina troche zrzednie i spokorniejecie.

mnie wystarczylo ze pare lat temu nagralem set, zabezpieczylem go haslem i chcialem za niewielkie pieniadze (2pln) sprzedawac go przez net. ktos zlamal haslo i dalej poszlo w caly swiat, a ja zarobilem niecale 10pln.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bartmarian

Paczesiowa, a gdyby tak producenci zywnosci wpadli na pomysl ze papu z UK

nie wolno spozywac w Polsce, bo to np artystyczne papu (bo np ma logo),

to wolno im czy nie ? Bawmy sie dalej, drukarka drukuje tylko tu gdzie GPS pozwoli...

a tam, komputer tez nie dziala, nic nie dziala, bom z domu wyszedlem, za prog...

sprzet wykryl ze do pokoju weszla osoba trzecia i film sie zatrzymal (i na policje dzwoni)

IMHO to chodzi o cos zupelnie innego, jezeli umieszczam na swojej posesji napis

"nie wchodzic bo zastrzele" to wcale nie oznacza ze moge sobie jak do kaczek (bez skojazen  :Wink:  )

granice samowolki, powinny istniec, moze dojsc do tego, ze kupujac produkt,

nie przeczytales licencji i stales sie czyjas wlasnoscia ?

Pozdrowienia

----------

## bartmarian

Ro-x rozmawiamy o tym, czy moge ogladac mplayerem zakupiony film i gdzie,

nie o tym czy go nielegalnie skopiowalem, po prostu oddziel zlodziejstwo

od nowej formy wladzy/religii

----------

## ro-x

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> Paczesiowa, a gdyby tak producenci zywnosci wpadli na pomysl ze papu z UK
> 
> nie wolno spozywac w Polsce, bo to np artystyczne papu (bo np ma logo),
> 
> to wolno im czy nie ? Bawmy sie dalej, drukarka drukuje tylko tu gdzie GPS pozwoli...
> ...

 

rozumiesz czym sa prawa autorskie? chyba nie.. jesli dla ciebie producent kielbasy jest artysta... LOL

ze strzelaniem znowu mylisz prawo panstwowe z prawem autorskim, odsylam do wikipedii LOL   :Laughing: 

bartmarian, ty tez chyba nie wiesz czym jest prawo autorskie, jesli autor zastrzega ze jego produkt moze byc ogladany tylko w stanach to w swietle prawa autorskiego wolno mu na to. koniec kropka. jesli program typu vlc czy mplayer pozwala na obejscie tego zabezpieczenia to prawo autorskie zostaje zlamane - NO KURZA DUPA PRZECIEZ TO PROSTE JAK SWINSKI OGON!

i dla wszystkich co jeszcze nie skumali po co sa regiony w dvd: jesli kazdy polak kupowalby film w stanach to polscy wydawcy nie mieliby ani zlotowki i nic by nie mogli wydac, polski przemysl filmowy stal by w miejscu, nie kumacie tego? nie kumacie ze skads musza brac pieniadze? Bez urazy ale na forum tak "trudnego" systemu operacyjnego spodziewalem sie wiecej ludzi trzezwo myslacych, umiejacych racjonalnie przeanalizowac problem, a nie unaszocych sie emocjami i urazona duma. skopiujcie sobie windowsa bo przeciez prawo autorskie mozna miec w dupie LOL

----------

## bartmarian

sadzisz ze polacy rusza masowo na zakupy do stanow po dvd ? spoko...

kto Ci do jasnej cholery powiedzial ze ja kogos okradam ?

prawa autorskie ? tak, nie wiem czym sa, ale place za to co kupuje,

i nikt nie bedzie mi mowil czym moj produkt bede ogladal - jasne ?

gw mnie, oburzony jestes o zarobione 10zl i szukasz (bez urazy) w gownie witaminy,

to czy Twoj soft bede uruchamial pod wine czy win98 nie powinno Cie obchodzic

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ro-x

kupujac produkt zgadzasz sie na warunki na jakich jest sprzeadwany i lamac ci ich nie wolno, jesli sprzedaje ci plyte i mowie ze mozesz ja ogladac tylko w stanach to ogladajac ja gdziekolwiek indziej lamiesz moje prawa autorskie. wiecej pisac w tym watku nie bede. ktos mial kiedys w opisie cos w stylu: nie kluc sie z glupim bo najpierw sprowadzi cie do swojego poziomu a potem pokona doswiadczeniem   :Laughing: 

----------

## bartmarian

widzisz, rozmowa z Toba przypomina mi pogawedke z kims wyjatkowo cynicznym,

jak sam zauwazyles jestes odemnie madrzejszy, dostrzegasz problem,

wiesz ze nie jest to w porzadku, ale brniesz, rzeczywiscie nic nie kumam   :Embarassed: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> sadzisz ze polacy rusza masowo na zakupy do stanow po dvd ? spoko...

 

Może ruszą, a może ktoś pojedzie i sprowadzi kilka tysięcy na sprzedaż. Wiesz, kapitalizm..

 *Quote:*   

> kto Ci do jasnej cholery powiedzial ze ja kogos okradam ?

 

Nie tyle okradasz, co wykorzystujesz niezgodnie w wolą autora (ja to i tak nazywam kradzieżą).

 *Quote:*   

> prawa autorskie ? tak, nie wiem czym sa

 

Są tym, że jeśli coś wynajdziesz (skomponujesz, zaprogramujesz coś innowacyjnego), to masz prawo decydować o przeznaczeniu tego. Na przykład możesz wynaleźć lek na epidemię i trzymać go w szufladzie (zakładając, że wszyscy wiedzą, że go wynalazłeś), chociaż dookoła umierają ludzie. I tzw. wyższa konieczność nie miałaby tutaj nic do rzeczy.

Pomijam oczywiście prawa patentowe i pokrewne.

 *Quote:*   

> , ale place za to co kupuje,

 

A co jeśli kupujesz produkt licencjonowany z określoną licencją, warunkami, na jakich możesz tego używać? Uważasz, że nie ma ona znaczenia, że kupujesz tylko fizyczną rzecz?

Są np. biblioteki rozprowadzane za darmo, ale z zastrzeżeniem, że nie mogą być wykorzystywane w produktach komercyjnych. Czyli co? Wg Ciebie liczy się, że dostałeś za darmo i możesz robić z nimi, co chcesz?

 *Quote:*   

> i nikt nie bedzie mi mowil czym moj produkt bede ogladal - jasne ?

 

Miałoby to więcej sensu, gdybyś napisał "moją własność" a nie "mój produkt". Ale i tak się nie zgadzam z takim postawieniem sprawy.

 *Quote:*   

> gw mnie, oburzony jestes o zarobione 10zl i szukasz (bez urazy) w gownie witaminy,
> 
> to czy Twoj soft bede uruchamial pod wine czy win98 nie powinno Cie obchodzic

 

A co jeśli obchodzi? Nie podobają się warunki? To nie kupuj. To, że chciałbyś (albo musisz) to mieć, nie znaczy, że możesz dyktować warunki, na jakich to kupisz. Sprzedaż wymaga zgody obydwu stron. Inaczej jest to kradzież (wymuszenie, wyłudzenie, oszustwo itp. - dla mnie po prostu kradzież).

----------

## Arfrever

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   Podobnie, jak firmy, które mają obowiązek umożliwić mi zrobienie sobie kopii bezpieczeństwa. Moich praw nikt nie szanuje. 
> 
> Jest takie prawo? Myślałem, że to "kurtuazja" producentów, którzy zawierają taką klauzulę w licencji.

 

Przeczytaj przykładowo tu fragment Ustawy z dnia 4 lutego 1994 r. o prawie autorskim i prawach pokrewnych, artykuły 75. (szczególnie ust. 2 pkt 1) i 76.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Raku

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> bartmarian, ty tez chyba nie wiesz czym jest prawo autorskie, jesli autor zastrzega ze jego produkt moze byc ogladany tylko w stanach to w swietle prawa autorskiego wolno mu na to. koniec kropka. jesli program typu vlc czy mplayer pozwala na obejscie tego zabezpieczenia to prawo autorskie zostaje zlamane - NO KURZA DUPA PRZECIEZ TO PROSTE JAK SWINSKI OGON!

 

równie dobrze można powiedzieć, że jeśli przepisy mówią, że po mieście auta mają jeździć 50 km/h, to powinno się zakazać używania samochodów, które potrafią jeździć szybciej...

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> i dla wszystkich co jeszcze nie skumali po co sa regiony w dvd: jesli kazdy polak kupowalby film w stanach to polscy wydawcy nie mieliby ani zlotowki i nic by nie mogli wydac, polski przemysl filmowy stal by w miejscu, nie kumacie tego? 

 

ja nie kumam. Co ma POLSKI przemysł filmowy do filmu dvd kupionego w USA? Czy kupując np. taki Pulp Fiction w Stanach okradam polskich aktorów?

IMO kupując płyty cd i dvd za granicą przyczynilibyśmy się do rozwoju polskiego rynku wydawniczego. Bo wówczas wolny rynek zmusiłby wydawców do obniżenia cen, które są niesamowicie wysokie, jesli weźmiemy stosunek cena/zarobki, a nawet cena w Polsce/cena za granicą.

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> kupujac produkt zgadzasz sie na warunki na jakich jest sprzeadwany i lamac ci ich nie wolno, jesli sprzedaje ci plyte i mowie ze mozesz ja ogladac tylko w stanach to ogladajac ja gdziekolwiek indziej lamiesz moje prawa autorskie. 

 

a jeśli wypiorę koszulkę z napisem "prać ręcznie w 30 stopniach" w pralce nastawionej na 60 stopni, to jakie prawa łamię?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Raku wrote:*   

> równie dobrze można powiedzieć, że jeśli przepisy mówią, że po mieście auta mają jeździć 50 km/h, to powinno się zakazać używania samochodów, które potrafią jeździć szybciej...

 

Ograniczenia prędkości nie mają nic wspólnego z moralnością, a prawa autorskie owszem. Ograniczenia prędkości są sztucznymi zakazami, zaś prawa autorskie są niejako naturalne. Macie widać dysonans poznawczy: ktoś coś wyprodukował i nie wolno mu robić z tym tego, co uważa (np. sprzedawać na, chociażby najgłupszych i najbardziej debilnych, warunkach licencyjnych), choć jest tego właścicielem, ale ja Wy coś kupicie, to uważacie, że możecie robić co się Wam podoba, bo to WASZA własność.

 *Quote:*   

> IMO kupując płyty cd i dvd za granicą przyczynilibyśmy się do rozwoju polskiego rynku wydawniczego. Bo wówczas wolny rynek zmusiłby wydawców do obniżenia cen, które są niesamowicie wysokie, jesli weźmiemy stosunek cena/zarobki, a nawet cena w Polsce/cena za granicą.

 

Wyjdźmy od tego, że w tym przypadku kupowanie za granicą i odtwarzenie w Polsce jest nielegalne. Chcesz łamać prawo, żeby zmusić polski rynek wydawniczy do rozwoju? A może powinienem pojechać do Ciebie, nakłaść Ci po ryju, żebyś ledwo się ruszał, najlepiej parę razy, żebyś wziął się za naukę karate albo chodzenie na siłownię, bo dzięki temu lepiej się rozwiniesz fizycznie? Wszystko dla Twojego dobra, oczywiście.

Nie przyszło Ci do głowy, że tak samo "rozwinąłby" się rynek wydawniczy, gdyby w ogóle nie kupowano polskich płyt? Co za różnica z punktu widzenia "rozwoju", czy ktoś nie kupuje, bo kupił w USA, czy w ogóle nie kupił, bo nie chce łamac prawa?

 *Quote:*   

>  *ro-x wrote:*   kupujac produkt zgadzasz sie na warunki na jakich jest sprzeadwany i lamac ci ich nie wolno, jesli sprzedaje ci plyte i mowie ze mozesz ja ogladac tylko w stanach to ogladajac ja gdziekolwiek indziej lamiesz moje prawa autorskie.  
> 
> a jeśli wypiorę koszulkę z napisem "prać ręcznie w 30 stopniach" w pralce nastawionej na 60 stopni, to jakie prawa łamię?  :twisted:

 

A odróżniasz warunki licencyjne od zaleceń co do prawidłowego użytkowania?

----------

## Poe

mialem sie nie wypowiadac w tym wątku, ale trudno..

a czy to moja wina, że...

a) ...jako iż jestem konsumentem, klientem czy jak zwać, chcę zaoszczędzić? nie ukraść, a zaoszczędzić. i skoro jestem np. w USA i wdze ciekawy film za śmieszne pieniądze, to chcę go mieć? to co, może lepiej poczekać aż przyjadę do Polski i ściągnąć go na jakims p2p?

b) ...wielu tytułów, bardzo ciekawych, nie ma w Polsce dostępnych i nie będzie przez najblizsze kilka lat, albo w ogole się nie ukaże polskie wydawnictwo?

c) ...plyty dvd w wielu przypadkach i tak nie są w ogole wydawane w Polsce, tylko jakas firma polska pośredniczy, naklejając naklejkę "dystrybucja w blabla dla blable". tłoczni w Polsce nie mamy, tłocznie są w czechach. 

rozumiem co to prawo autorskie. w przekladzie prostym jest to poszanowanie pracy, wytworu kogoś i docenienie tego, ze ten ktoś coś zrobił i za to mu płacę kupując jego produkt. ale z drugiej strony tylko rozśmieszyla by mnie naklejka "bezwzględny zakaz otwierania i uzywania produktu przy osobach trzecich (ktore go nie kupiły, a np. mnie odwiedziły) oraz bezwzględny zakaz uruchamiania czegoś w jakimś programie".

kupuję np. ten nieszczęsny film. w polsce, z regionem polskim itp itd. kupuję i jak dla mnie to juz jest moja sprawa, czy pożyczę dziewczynie ten film, zeby sobie przejrzała. w końcu zapłaciłem za to... czy jezeli ja to kupiłem, za moje pieniądze, to juz moja mama czy tata nie mogą tego obejrzeć?.......

----------

## bartmarian

rece opadaja od "argumentow" za "prawem", jedyne sensowne wytlumaczenie

jakie przychodzi: siedza, pala zielsko i pisza bzdety specjalnie,

w kazdym razie mi sie pisac znudzilo

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a) ...jako iż jestem konsumentem, klientem czy jak zwać, chcę zaoszczędzić? nie ukraść, a zaoszczędzić. i skoro jestem np. w USA i wdze ciekawy film za śmieszne pieniądze, to chcę go mieć?

 

Możesz kupić możesz i obejrzeć tam, nie ma przecież zakazu.

 *Quote:*   

> to co, może lepiej poczekać aż przyjadę do Polski i ściągnąć go na jakims p2p?

 

Rozumiem, że uważasz, że posiadanie płyty z takim filmem to Twoje niezbywalne prawo i możesz dążyć do zaspokojenia swoich zachcianek w dowolny sposób?

 *Quote:*   

> b) ...wielu tytułów, bardzo ciekawych, nie ma w Polsce dostępnych i nie będzie przez najblizsze kilka lat, albo w ogole się nie ukaże polskie wydawnictwo?

 

A czy to moja wina, że nie stać mnie teraz na mercedesa klasy S? Mam czekać, aż się dorobię? Lepiej ukradnę.

Nie jest to oczywiście doskonały przykład, ale biadolenie, że czegoś w Polsce nie ma jest tyle samo warte, co narzekanie, że kogoś nie stać.

 *Quote:*   

> c) ...plyty dvd w wielu przypadkach i tak nie są w ogole wydawane w Polsce, tylko jakas firma polska pośredniczy, naklejając naklejkę "dystrybucja w blabla dla blable". tłoczni w Polsce nie mamy, tłocznie są w czechach.

 

To żaden argument, niestety.

 *Quote:*   

> ale z drugiej strony tylko rozśmieszyla by mnie naklejka "bezwzględny zakaz otwierania i uzywania produktu przy osobach trzecich (ktore go nie kupiły, a np. mnie odwiedziły) oraz bezwzględny zakaz uruchamiania czegoś w jakimś programie".

 

Kogoś może np. rozśmieszyć, że nie życzysz sobie wchodzenia do Ciebie do pokoju w zabłoconych butach...

 *Quote:*   

> kupuję np. ten nieszczęsny film. w polsce, z regionem polskim itp itd. kupuję i jak dla mnie to juz jest moja sprawa, czy pożyczę dziewczynie ten film, zeby sobie przejrzała. w końcu zapłaciłem za to... czy jezeli ja to kupiłem, za moje pieniądze, to juz moja mama czy tata nie mogą tego obejrzeć?.......

 

Co innego pożyczyć, a co innego, gdy ktoś obejrzy u Ciebie w domu. Jest też subtelna różnica pomiędzy daniem do obejrzenia dziwczynie czy rodzicom, a dawaniem do oglądania komu popadnie, bo Ty masz, a oni nie chcą marnować kasy na kupno, skoro mogą za darmo obejrzeć. Nie da się ustalić sztywnej granicy ("5 osobom można pozowlić obejrzeć, a więcej to już nie"), wszystko zależy od czegoś, na co mało kto zwraca uwagę, nie mówiąc o rozumieniu: moralności.

Ja nie jestem święty (właśnie oglądam "Apocalypto"), ale różnica jest taka, że ja zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że tak robić nie należy. Dyskusja tez nie jest o tym, kto jak postępuje, ale czy można narzucać takie czy inne ograniczenia licencyjne.

----------

## 13Homer

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> rece opadaja od "argumentow" za "prawem", jedyne sensowne wytlumaczenie
> 
> jakie przychodzi: siedza, pala zielsko i pisza bzdety specjalnie,

 

Raczej brak szacunku do cudzej własności jest charakterystyczne dla śpunów, którzy mają mentalność lewacką, bo uważają, że ogranicza ona rozwój ludzkości, nauki, itp.

 *Quote:*   

> w kazdym razie mi sie pisac znudzilo

 

Raczej zabrakło argumentów.

----------

## Raku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ograniczenia prędkości nie mają nic wspólnego z moralnością,

 

chcesz mi więc powiedzieć, że człowiek moralny nie kradnie płyt cd, nie kupuje za granicą, ale może zapier*** 180 km/h w terenie zabudowanym nie mając żadnych wyrzutów sumienia i zahamowań?

 *Quote:*   

> Ograniczenia prędkości są sztucznymi zakazami, zaś prawa autorskie są niejako naturalne.

 

możesz to jakoś rozwinąć? Bo zapowiada się ciekawa polemika. Sztuczne = nienaturalne. Więc prędkości nie powinno się ograniczać, bo jest nienaturalna? Więc prędkość można przekraczać, bo nie jest to naturalny zakaz? 

Prawa autorskie powinny chronić autorów przed osobami próbującymi bezprawnie czerpać zysk z ich dzieł.

Prawa autorskie nie powinny ograniczać praw osób legalnie korzystających z czyjegoś dzieła (legalnie - w sensie nie ograniczając zysków autora z tytułu opublikowania dzieła).

Jeśli kupię dzieło objęte prawami autorskimi, to złamię prawo, jeśli to dzieło skopiuję i sprzedam.

IMO źle też będzie, jeśli to dzieło skopiuję i będę rozdawał znajomym (bo pozbawiam potencjalnego zysku autora).

Ale kopiowanie dla własnego użytku jest jak najbardziej poprawne (po co mam wkładać oryginalną płytę CD wartą 60 zł do discmana i narażać ją na szybkie zużycie w czasie wkładania/wyciągania z/do napędu w czasie np. jazdy zatłoczonym autobusem? Wolę zrobić sobie kopię takiej płyty i jak mi spadnie, to stracę 50 gr na nowy nośnik).

 *Quote:*   

> Macie widać dysonans poznawczy: ktoś coś wyprodukował i nie wolno mu robić z tym tego, co uważa (np. sprzedawać na, chociażby najgłupszych i najbardziej debilnych, warunkach licencyjnych), choć jest tego właścicielem, ale ja Wy coś kupicie, to uważacie, że możecie robić co się Wam podoba, bo to WASZA własność.

 

OK, masz rację. Wyprodukuj płytę CD z własnymi wierszami, a w licencji napisz, że "płyta jest wyłacznie dla białych, a czarnuch może ją tylko powąchać"*.

Myślisz, że będziesz mógł LEGALNIE wydać taką płytę?

 *Quote:*   

> Wyjdźmy od tego, że w tym przypadku kupowanie za granicą i odtwarzenie w Polsce jest nielegalne. Chcesz łamać prawo, żeby zmusić polski rynek wydawniczy do rozwoju? A może powinienem pojechać do Ciebie, nakłaść Ci po ryju, żebyś ledwo się ruszał, najlepiej parę razy, żebyś wziął się za naukę karate albo chodzenie na siłownię, bo dzięki temu lepiej się rozwiniesz fizycznie? Wszystko dla Twojego dobra, oczywiście.

 

możesz próbować, czy dasz radę   :Cool: 

Zacznijmy od tego, że chcę wykorzystać podstawowe zasady kapitalizmu do walki z monopolem wielkich koncernów wydawniczych. To że odtwarzanie muzyki poza granicami kraju jest nielegalne w dzisiejszych czasach jest śmieszne (choćby przykład: lecisz samolotem za granicę i na odprawie celnej mogą cię zwinąć, bo sobie w walkmanie kasetę wziąłeś z kraju).

 *Quote:*   

> Nie przyszło Ci do głowy, że tak samo "rozwinąłby" się rynek wydawniczy, gdyby w ogóle nie kupowano polskich płyt?

 

Nie - wtedy polscy wydawcy podnieśliby lament, jaki ten internet jest zły, bo wszyscy kopiują z sieci P2P zamiast kupować ich płyty. Kupując za granicą ludzie mogą pokazać: "ale ja mam oryginał, tylko wasze drogie płyty mam w d...".

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*    *ro-x wrote:*   kupujac produkt zgadzasz sie na warunki na jakich jest sprzeadwany i lamac ci ich nie wolno, jesli sprzedaje ci plyte i mowie ze mozesz ja ogladac tylko w stanach to ogladajac ja gdziekolwiek indziej lamiesz moje prawa autorskie.  
> 
> a jeśli wypiorę koszulkę z napisem "prać ręcznie w 30 stopniach" w pralce nastawionej na 60 stopni, to jakie prawa łamię?   
> 
> A odróżniasz warunki licencyjne od zaleceń co do prawidłowego użytkowania?

 

odróżniam i tłumacze o co mi chodziło: łamiąc zasady prawidłowego użytkowania tracę gwarancję na produkt. Tak samo powinno być z durnymi ograniczeniami: autor w licencji zakazuje używania mplayera, więc jeśli mi nie działa coś pod mplayerem, mogę mieć pretensje do samego siebie że nie działa w mplayerze. Jak nie będzie działać w Windows Media Player, ktoś musi za to beknąć... 

* - Nie jestem rasistą. Słowa czarnuch użyłem z premedytacją wyłącznie dla przekoloryzowania przykładu.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

True, siedzimy, palimy zioło i piszemy co nam nadejdzie pod palce...

Kolejne fajne ciekawostki:

- Licencja na oprogramowanie (znaczy to gdzie pisze że ni cholery nie możesz zrobić kopii) jest wg prawa niżej w hierarchii obowiązywania, tzn jeżeli w konstytucji pisze że możesz sobie zrobić kopie(nie pisze, ale nie o to chodzi) to nawet jeśli w prawie karnym by pisało że za zrobienie kopii grozi kara dożywocia to nie ma mowy żebyś za to poszedł do więzienia, ponieważ kk jest niżej od konstytucji i ten przepis jest automagicznie kasowany. Z tego co pamiętam było coś o kolejnym ustalaniu czy jakoś tak, nawet nie che mi się w to zgłębiać.

"Art. 75. 1. [...]

2. Nie wymaga zezwolenia uprawnionego:

1) sporządzenie kopii zapasowej, jeżeli jest to niezbędne do korzystania z programu komputerowego. Jeżeli umowa nie stanowi inaczej, kopia ta nie może być używana równocześnie z programem komputerowym,"

Co znaczy ni mniej ni więcej (cały ten rozdział jest bardzo korzystny) że możesz sobie zrobić kopie programu, ale nie możesz używać kopii jednocześnie z oryginałem, chyba że licencja na to pozwala. Teraz interpretacja: możesz używać kopii a nie używać oryginału. Viola, a ponieważ zgodnie z prawem nie musisz trzymać dokumentów potwierdzających zakupu (chyba że jesteś osobą prawną) możesz używać kopii właściwie nie widząc na oczy oryginału, choć by było fajnie żebyś go miał.

"Art. 76. Postanowienia umów sprzeczne z Art. 75 ust. 2 i 3 są nieważne"

Tych punktów nie przytaczałem, ale chodzi mniej więcej o reverse-engineering.

No i jest git.

Tym którym się wydaje że licencja jest tak strasznie ważna, tak dokładnie trzeba przestrzegać itd niech do swojego programu robionego na własnej licencji dorzuci klauzule: "Użytkownik zobowiązany jest oddać cześć szatanowi w najbliższy pierwszy poniedziałek miesiąca oraz wysłać do autora dwie dziewice w wieku powyżej 15 lat lecz poniżej 25 lat". Nikt ci tego nie zabroni napisać w swojej licencji, a życzę wam żeby się znalazł ktoś taki uczciwy jak wy i wam to spełnił. Do tej pory jest masa ludzi którzy mi wiszą oddanie czci szatanowi i 2 młode dziewice (teoretycznie wg licencji), ale absolutnie są do tego zwolnieni, ponieważ prawo polskie zabrania narzucania religii (oddanie czci szatanowi) oraz sutenerstwa i prostytucji(2 dziewice) oraz wykorzystywania nieletnich(dziewica poniżej 18 lat) więc ta klauzula jest automagicznie kasowana przez ustawy obowiązujące "ponad" nią. Dziękuje państwu za uwagę, dobranoc.

----------

## Raku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   b) ...wielu tytułów, bardzo ciekawych, nie ma w Polsce dostępnych i nie będzie przez najblizsze kilka lat, albo w ogole się nie ukaże polskie wydawnictwo? 
> 
> A czy to moja wina, że nie stać mnie teraz na mercedesa klasy S? Mam czekać, aż się dorobię? Lepiej ukradnę.
> 
> Nie jest to oczywiście doskonały przykład, ale biadolenie, że czegoś w Polsce nie ma jest tyle samo warte, co narzekanie, że kogoś nie stać.

 

tu już się chyba zbytnio zapędziłeś i zrobiłeś małego baranka w ścianę...

Z tego wynika, że jeśli jesteśmy w czymś zacofani, to tak ma być?

Jeśli w Polsce nie było za komuny słodyczy, to tak miało być i przywożenie ich zza granicy było czymś złym?

Jeśli u nas się nie przeprowadza skomplikowanych operacji medycznych, to ludzie mają zdychać, w czasie gdy w sąsiednich Niemcach mógłby uzyskać pomoc?

Przykładów na to, czego w Polsce nie ma, a co można zdobyć za granicą można mnożyć w nieskończoność. Nie rozumiem tylko, dlaczego przywożenie płyt jest niemoralne? W końcu płyta została kupiona, więc autor otrzymał swoje wynagrodzenie. Bo prawa autorskie mają chyba chronić autora, a nie wydawców, prawda?

----------

## nbvcxz

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Możesz kupić możesz i obejrzeć tam, nie ma przecież zakazu.

 

Rzecz w tym Homer że nie może a musi - jeżeli obejrzeć to tylko i wyłącznie tam

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Rozumiem, że uważasz, że posiadanie płyty z takim filmem to Twoje niezbywalne prawo i możesz dążyć do zaspokojenia swoich zachcianek w dowolny sposób?

 

Nie Homer - takie "rozumienie" uprawnień (i ograniczeń) licencyjnych urąga nie tylko inteligencji ale przede wszystkim podstawowym zasadom ekonomi i w dobie liberalizującej się gospodarki jest formą regulatora rynku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> A czy to moja wina, że nie stać mnie teraz na mercedesa klasy S? Mam czekać, aż się dorobię? Lepiej ukradnę. Nie jest to oczywiście doskonały przykład, ale biadolenie, że czegoś w Polsce nie ma jest tyle samo warte, co narzekanie, że kogoś nie stać.

 

No tego nie potrafię skomentować - za krótki jestem...

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Kogoś może np. rozśmieszyć, że nie życzysz sobie wchodzenia do Ciebie do pokoju w zabłoconych butach...

 

Gdzie ty tu widzisz analogię??? Oglądając (nawet zakładając przypadek cełkowitej nielegalności) film nie naruszasz niczyjego życia osobistego

Sorry Homer - jeszcze jedna kwestia - prawa autorskie nie mają nic wspólnego z moralnością - mają jedynie zabezpieczyć interes twórcy (przede wszystkim finansowy).

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> A czy to moja wina, że nie stać mnie teraz na mercedesa klasy S? Mam czekać, aż się dorobię? Lepiej ukradnę. Nie jest to oczywiście doskonały przykład, ale biadolenie, że czegoś w Polsce nie ma jest tyle samo warte, co narzekanie, że kogoś nie stać.

 

Kupiłem sobie Porshe 911 Turbo, Model z 2006r w austrii ponieważ w polsce nie było w tych salonach do których pojechałem w poszukiwaniu samochodu moich marzeń, a gdy go w końcu znalazłem w salonie Porshe w pcimćkowie dolnym po prostym wyliczeniu na poziomie podstawówki wyszło mi ze bardziej się opłaca jechać do austrii i tam kupić. Teraz sobie jadę moim porshe kupionym legalnie w austrii jak i legalnie sprowadzonym do polski, tyle że policja mi go właśnie prubóje zabrać bo nie kupiony w polsce. Mimo iż mnie stać było na kupienie go w polsce wolałem w austrii oraz ponieść wszelkie koszty związanie ze sprowadzeniem i zarejestrowaniem w polsce bo po prostu się opłacało. Tak, jestem bogatym, ale skąpym chamem, bo mimo wszystko wole kupić to samo ale taniej. Zabroń mi... Powiesz że ta analogia nie tyczy się DVD? Otóż kochaneczku tyczy się, problem w tym że to ty masz jakieś lewackie myślenie, bo musi być jak musi być, kapitalista od razu powie że taki biznes z zabezpieczeniami które nie chronią autorów "ciut" śmierdzi.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> choć jest tego właścicielem, ale ja Wy coś kupicie, to uważacie, że możecie robić co się Wam podoba, bo to WASZA własność. 

 

Cóż panocku, ale mogę używać. Mogę sobie kupić książkę i ją zjeść. Mogę używać płyty DVD z filmem jako podkładki pod kawę, tylko czemu nie mogę używać płyty DVD zgodnie z jej przeznaczeniem, tylko dla tego że są te zabezpieczenia regionowe? No cóż, ale te zabezpieczenia nie pozwalają mi używać mojej własności zgodnie z jej przeznaczeniem. To jest już chore. Rozumiem zabezpieczenia żebym np. nie mógł używać tej płyty jako podstawki pod kawę (mimo iż nadal są nie za przyjemne, choć właściwie można je zrozumieć) tylko czemu jej nie mogę użyć tak jak powinna być używana?

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Wyjdźmy od tego, że w tym przypadku kupowanie za granicą i odtwarzenie w Polsce jest nielegalne.

 

Jest legalne. Serio, jest. Dokładnie to przykład z samochodem. Nie ma żadnego prawa tego zakazującego, prócz licencji, która w tym wypadku łamie twoje prawo do rozporządzania twoją własnością nie wykonując szkód osobom trzecim, albo coś w tym stylu, więc w świetle widzenia prawa większości krajów obchodzenie tych zabezpieczeń jest legalne.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Raczej brak szacunku do cudzej własności jest charakterystyczne dla śpunów, którzy mają mentalność lewacką, bo uważają, że ogranicza ona rozwój ludzkości, nauki, itp. 

 

Stallman jest "śpunem" z mentalnością lewacką, Torvalds też, cholera, stary właśnie pojechałeś większości twórców systemu który używasz. Ze swojej łaski bądź wolny swoim poglądom i chociaż kup sobie system, którego twórcy są zgodni z twoją moralnością.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Raku wrote:*   

> ale może zapier*** 180 km/h w terenie zabudowanym nie mając żadnych wyrzutów sumienia i zachamowań?

 

Może. To, że Ty nie czułbyś się bezpiecznie, gdy obok Ciebie jedzie wariat, nie ma tu znaczenia. No, chyba, że jest jakiś inny powód ograniczeń prędkości...

 *Quote:*   

> możesz to jakoś rozwinąć? Bo zapowiada się ciekawa polemika. Sztuczne = nienaturalne. Więc prędkości nie powinno się ograniczać, bo jest nienaturalna?

 

Tak. Jeździj jak chcesz, ale jeśli spowodujesz wypadek - to poniesiesz pełne konsekwencje (nawet gnijąc do końca życia w więzieniu czy pracując jak niewolnik na zapłacenie odszkodowania). Moralne jest zachowywanie się tak, żeby nie robić innym krzywdy.

Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że nawet jadąc 50 km/h przy ograniczeniu 90 można kogoś zabić? Ograniczanie prędkości jest sztuczne, bo nie uwzględnia warunków zawnętrznych. Ja zawsze gdy widzę ograniczenie prędkości (oczywiście nie takie przy wjeździe do miasta: 50), to zwalniam, bo to najczęściej oznacza zakręt albo jakąś inną sytuację potencjalnie niebezpieczną. Interesuje mnie sam zakaz jako ostrzeżenie, a nie jego wartość!

 *Quote:*   

> Więc prędkość można przekraczać, bo nie jest to naturalny zakaz? 

 

Nie o to chodzi, że można, ale jeśli warunki pozwalają? Sucha nawierzchnia, widoczność doskonała, żadnych zasłoniętych odcinków drogi, to czemu nie jechać 200?

 *Quote:*   

> Prawa autorskie powinny chronić autorów przed osobami próbującycmi bezprawnie czerpać zysk z ich dzieł.
> 
> Prawa autorskie nie powinny ograniczać praw osób legalnie korzystających z czyjegoś dzieła (legalnie - w sensie nie ograniczając zysków autora z tytułu opublikowania dzieła).

 

Dla mnie legalne == zgodne z życzeniem autora (płacąc godziłem się na te warunki). Nie sprowadzaj wszystkiego do zysku autora.

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli kupię dzieło objęte prawami autorskimi, to złamię prawo, jeśli to dzieło skopiuję i sprzedam.
> 
> IMO źle też będzie, jeśli to dzieło skopiuję i będę rozdawał znajomym (bo pozbawiam potencjalnego zysku autora).
> 
> Ale kopiowanie dla własnego użytku jest jak najbardziej poprawne (po co mam wkładać oryginalną płytę CD wartą 60 zł do discmana i narażać ją na szybkie zużycie w czasie wkładania/wyciągania z/do napędu w czasie np. jazdy zatłoczonym autobusem? Wolę zrobić sobie kopię takiej płyty i jak mi spadnie, to stracę 50 gr na nowy nośnik).

 

Bzdury. Próbujesz pokazać to tak: wszystkie CD należy sprzedawać (i kupować) na tych samych warunkach. A ja uważam, że jeden producent może zabronić kopiowania SWOICH nagrań, a inny nie. Nie próbuj ograniczać wolności właściciela (sprzedającego) wolnością kupującego. Wolność jest jedna i dla wszystkich. Przy okazji: klasyczna definicja wolności: "wolność jednego człowieka kończy się tam, gdzie zaczyna wolność drugiego".

 *Quote:*   

> OK, masz rację. Wyprodukuj płytę CD z własnymi wierszami, a w licencji napisz, że "płyta jest wyłacznie dla białych, a czarnuch może ją tylko powąchać"*.
> 
> Myślisz, że będziesz mógł LEGALNIE wydać taką płytę?

 

Sądzę, że nie. I szczerze mówiąc, nie wiem dlaczego nie.. nie chodzi mi tutaj o podział biali/czarni, ale o ogólną zasadę. Najwyżej nikt by jej nie kupił, prawda?

 *Quote:*   

> możesz próbować, czy dasz radę  8)

 

OK! OK! To był żart!! Naprawdę!! ;)

 *Quote:*   

> Zacznijmy od tego, że chcę wykorzystać podstawowe zasady kapitalizmu do walki z monopolem wielkich koncernów wydawniczych. To że odtwarzanie muzyki poza granicami kraju jest nielegalne w dzisiejszych czasach jest śmieszne

 

Ale czy każdej muzyki? Bo to jest chyba istota sprawy...

 *Quote:*   

> (choćby przykład: lecisz samolotem za granicę i na odprawie celnej mogą cię zwinąć, bo sobie w walkmanie kasetę wziąłeś z kraju).

 Bardzo dobry argument, ale to nie znaczy, że trzeba od razu odgórnie zakazać komuś stawiania takich warunków przy sprzedaży. Nie ma kapitalizmu bez własności prywatnej. Wyżej stoi chyba tylko prawo do życia.

 *Quote:*   

> Nie - wtedy polscy wydawcy podnieśliby lament, jaki ten internet jest zły, bo wszyscy kopiują z sieci P2P zamiast kupować ich płyty. Kupując za granicą ludzie mogą pokazać: "ale ja mam oryginał, tylko wasze drogie płyty mam w d...".

 

Zrozum, że efekty byłby taki sam - nikt by ich nie kupował, więc musieliby zachęcić ludzi do kupna, np. przez niższą cenę.

 *Quote:*   

> łamiąc zasady prawidłowego użytkowania tracę gwarancję na produkt. Tak samo powinno być z durnymi ograniczeniami: autor w licencji zakazuje używania mplayera, więc jeśli mi nie działa coś pod mplayerem, mogę mieć pretensje do samego siebie że nie działa w mplayerze. Jak nie będzie działać w Windows Media Player, ktoś musi za to beknąć...

 Niby masz rację, ale kupując produkt zgadzasz się na pewne warunki. Nie ma obowiązku zawierania umowy kupna-sprzedaży.

 *Quote:*   

> * - Nie jestem rasistą. Słowa czarnuch użyłem z premedytacją wyłącznie dla przekoloryzowania przykładu.

 

To mogłeś napisać, że blondynom/łysym/otyłym itp. Większość ludzi by zrozumiała...

----------

## 13Homer

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Z tego wynika, że jeśli jesteśmy w czymś zacofani, to tak ma być?
> 
> Jeśli w Polsce nie było za komuny słodyczy, to tak miało być i przywożenie ich zza granicy było czymś złym?
> 
> Jeśli u nas się nie przeprowadza skomplikowanych operacji medycznych, to ludzie mają zdychać, w czasie gdy w sąsiednich Niemcach mógłby uzyskać pomoc?
> ...

 

Nie odwracaj kota ogonem: nie jest nielegalne przywożenie do Polski DVD, ale wywożenie ich z USA.

I nie sprowadzaj wszystkiego do kasy dla autora, bo własność to nie tylko wartość w monetach...

----------

## 13Homer

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> Rzecz w tym Homer że nie może a musi - jeżeli obejrzeć to tylko i wyłącznie tam

 

Musisz? Nie musi kupować, to nie OC w Polsce, które każdy musi mieć. Rozróżniaj przymus wewnętrzny ("chcę!") od zewnętrznego ("albo kupisz, albo do więzienia!").

 *Quote:*   

> Nie Homer - takie "rozumienie" uprawnień (i ograniczeń) licencyjnych urąga nie tylko inteligencji ale przede wszystkim podstawowym zasadom ekonomi

 

No to co? Czy ktoś może mi zabronić wystawić swoją Hondę na sprzedaż za 100.000 zł? Najwyżej nikt nie kupi.

I co Cię obchodzi zysk autora? Jak będzie chciał więcej, to zmieni warunki licencji.

 *Quote:*   

>  i w dobie liberalizującej się gospodarki jest formą regulatora rynku

 

Każdy autor może sobie narzucić własne ograniczenia. Film nie jest dobrem wspólnym! Jest własnością autora!

Nie rozumiesz, że zakazy odgórne są właśnie regulatorami?

 *Quote:*   

> Gdzie ty tu widzisz analogię??? Oglądając (nawet zakładając przypadek cełkowitej nielegalności) film nie naruszasz niczyjego życia osobistego

 Analogia jest taka, że masz prawo żądać od innych, żeby szanowali Twoje prawo do decydowania o "wykorzystaniu" Twojego pokoju.

Podawanie przykładów ma tę wadę, że zawsze jest jakaś różnica, a to nie dotyczą obydwa życia osobistego, a to kwoty są nieproporcjonalne. Ale rzeczywiście przykład nie był najlepszy.

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry Homer - jeszcze jedna kwestia - prawa autorskie nie mają nic wspólnego z moralnością - mają jedynie zabezpieczyć interes twórcy (przede wszystkim finansowy).

 

Bzdura. Mają zabezpieczać finanse, jeśli zdecydujesz się to sprzedawać. Czy ktoś Ci zabrania produkować coś i rozdawać za darmo?

A co do moralności: to jest szacunek do cudzej własności i kwestia dotrzymywania umów.

----------

## nbvcxz

@13Homer - nie zmieniam moich przemyśleń z wyjątkiem jednego:

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> A co do moralności: to jest szacunek do cudzej własności i kwestia dotrzymywania umów.

 

Tu muszę zmienić zdanie - prawa autorskie (i pokrewnie czyli patenty i licencje) mają jednak wiele wspólnego z moralnością czy też jej brakiem chyba że to "moralność Kalego" chociażby:

http://www.dobreprogramy.com/index.php?dz=15&n=5667

pewnie tysiące takich kwiatków jak powyżej i omawianych w temacie można by jeszcze wymienić

----------

## 13Homer

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> Kupiłem sobie Porshe 911 Turbo, Model z 2006r w austrii ponieważ w polsce nie było w tych salonach do których pojechałem w poszukiwaniu samochodu moich marzeń

 

Prawo własności (w tym i autorskie) nie jest od tego, żeby zapewniać Ci spełnianie Twoich marzeń. Mógłbyś sobie np. zamarzyć gwałcenie żony brata co tydzień...

 *Quote:*   

> Zabroń mi...

 

Wiesz, chcieć to każdemu wolno. I rozróżniaj dwie sytuacje: prawo w Polsce zabrania sprowadzania aut z zagranicy, a to, że producent sobie życzy sprzedawać swoje produkty (samochody) w taki a nie inny sposób. Nie sprowadzaj wszystkiego do: "wszyscy muszą tak samo", bo to podchodzi pod komunizm.

 *Quote:*   

> Powiesz że ta analogia nie tyczy się DVD?

 

Nie powiem, bardzo dobra analogia, ale chybiona.

 *Quote:*   

> to ty masz jakieś lewackie myślenie, bo musi być jak musi być

 

Uuu... lewactwo polega na tym, że zakazuje się innym rozporządzania swoim własnym mieniem

 *Quote:*   

> , kapitalista od razu powie że taki biznes z zabezpieczeniami które nie chronią autorów "ciut" śmierdzi.

 

Kapitalista po cichu wyprodukuje coś podobnego i będzie sprzedawał po niższej cenie i bez żadnych ograniczeń licencyjnych.

 *Quote:*   

> Cóż panocku, ale mogę używać. Mogę sobie kupić książkę i ją zjeść. Mogę używać płyty DVD z filmem jako podkładki pod kawę

 

Możesz, bo to nie jest sprzeczne z warunkami licencji

 *Quote:*   

> , tylko czemu nie mogę używać płyty DVD zgodnie z jej przeznaczeniem, tylko dla tego że są te zabezpieczenia regionowe?

 

Nie, nie dlatego. Bo to jest sprzeczne z warunkami licencji.

 *Quote:*   

> No cóż, ale te zabezpieczenia nie pozwalają mi używać mojej własności zgodnie z jej przeznaczeniem.

 

Przeznaczeniem jest odtwarzanie w USA. To Tobie się wydaje, że film powstał po to, żeby go odtwarzać w DVD (jakimkolwiek, gdziekolwiek). Nie myl przeznaczenia licencyjnego od przeznaczenia technologicznego.

 *Quote:*   

> To jest już chore. Rozumiem zabezpieczenia żebym np. nie mógł używać tej płyty jako podstawki pod kawę (mimo iż nadal są nie za przyjemne, choć właściwie można je zrozumieć) tylko czemu jej nie mogę użyć tak jak powinna być używana?

 

Powtórzę: nie myl przeznaczenia licencyjnego od przeznaczenia technologicznego.

 *Quote:*   

> Jest legalne. Serio, jest. Dokładnie to przykład z samochodem. Nie ma żadnego prawa tego zakazującego, prócz licencji, która w tym wypadku łamie twoje prawo do rozporządzania twoją własnością nie wykonując szkód osobom trzecim, albo coś w tym stylu, więc w świetle widzenia prawa większości krajów obchodzenie tych zabezpieczeń jest legalne.

 

Wszedłeś w posiadanie płyty, gdyż zawarłeś umowę, że nie będziesz jej odtwarzał poza USA. Ktoś Ci to sprzedał w dobrej wierze, a ty go wydymałeś. Szkody osób trzecich są bez znaczenia.

 *Quote:*   

> Stallman jest "śpunem" z mentalnością lewacką, Torvalds też, cholera, stary właśnie pojechałeś większości twórców systemu który używasz. Ze swojej łaski bądź wolny swoim poglądom i chociaż kup sobie system, którego twórcy są zgodni z twoją moralnością.

 

Różnica jest taka, że oni rozdają swoje produkty za darmo i chcą, żeby inni robili to samo. Są lewakami i nic tego nie zmieni. Szanuję ich za wiedzę, za to co robią, ale to jeszcze nie znaczy, że mam się z nimi we wszystkim zgadzać. Nie na tym polega szacunek. Ze swoimi produktami mogą robić co im się podoba (czy ja im zabraniam albo nakazuję?), ale nie wolno im decydować o tym, co inni powinni robić ze swoimi.

Zastanawiam, się, czy przypadkiem oni nie walczą z prawem patentowym, a nie autorskim, bo najwyraźniej obaj zastrzegają swoje prawa autorskie...

----------

## 13Homer

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> @13Homer - nie zmieniam moich przemyśleń z wyjątkiem jednego:
> 
>  *13Homer wrote:*   A co do moralności: to jest szacunek do cudzej własności i kwestia dotrzymywania umów. 
> 
> Tu muszę zmienić zdanie - prawa autorskie (i pokrewnie czyli patenty i licencje) mają jednak wiele wspólnego z moralnością czy też jej brakiem chyba że to "moralność Kalego" chociażby:
> ...

 

Co innego prawo autorskie, a co innego prawo patentowe. W dużej mierze są one ze sobą związane, ale to dwie różne rzeczy.

Jak widać chcą opatentować coś, czego sami nie wynaleźli, więc o czym mowa?

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Dobra, mam teraz taką ochotę na symulacje dialogu logicznego pomiędzy człowiekiem który zakupił DVD(K) a "właścicielem"(W):

K: Kupiłem płytę DVD...

W: Fajnie kasa nam się przyda!

K: Ale ja ją kupiłem żeby dać ją w prezencie bratankowi w polsce...

W: Nu git.

K: No i jak on chciał ją odtworzyć to nie mógł...

W: Zabronione jest odtwarzanie poza usa!

K: Ale ja na prawdę nie robię nic złego, ot prezent ta urodziny...

W: No i git, możesz mu dać, ale jemu nie wolno odtwarzać

K: To jest k**** skandal! Ale czemu? Co on takiego złego zrobił? Nie nie odpowiadajcie, po prostu dajcie mi pieniądze żebym mógł mu kupić ten film żeby mógł sobie odtworzyć

W: Nie. Kupiłeś, jest git, odtwarza się piknie tam gdzie ma się odtwarzać i jest git.

K: Ch** wam w plecy, kupie to w polsce.

W: Nie da się.

K: Co?

W: Nie da się, nie wydane i nie będzie wydane.

K: Eee... Wy chyba chcecie żeby wam coś złego zrobić... Dobra, nie ułatwiacie mi życia

W: Nie ma za co dziękować.

K: Nu... Ok, idźcie się powiesić, jakoś rozwiąże ten problem.

W: To będzie przestępstwo!

K: Gońcie się...

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   Kupiłem sobie Porshe 911 Turbo, Model z 2006r w austrii ponieważ w polsce nie było w tych salonach do których pojechałem w poszukiwaniu samochodu moich marzeń 
> 
> Prawo własności (w tym i autorskie) nie jest od tego, żeby zapewniać Ci spełnianie Twoich marzeń. Mógłbyś sobie np. zamarzyć gwałcenie żony brata co tydzień... 
> 
> 

 

bez przesady. co innego kupić coś na co ma się ochotę, ma się pieniądze i jest to zgodne z prawem, a co innego gwałcić,zabijać, zjadać itp. mam pieniądze, nudzi mi się, mam prawo zrobić z zarobionymi pieniędzmi co chcę. oddam podatki rachunki i inne, reszta zostaje na MOJE życie. 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Zabroń mi... 
> 
> Wiesz, chcieć to każdemu wolno. I rozróżniaj dwie sytuacje: prawo w Polsce zabrania sprowadzania aut z zagranicy, a to, że producent sobie życzy sprzedawać swoje produkty (samochody) w taki a nie inny sposób. Nie sprowadzaj wszystkiego do: "wszyscy muszą tak samo", bo to podchodzi pod komunizm.
> ...

 

prawo w polsce zabrania sprowadzania samochodów? to po cholere jasną płaci się cło?! skoro jest to zabronione, to dlaczego są ściągane?! nie mówię tu o ściąganiu złomu za 5euro, tylko o jakimś nowym samochodzie, z salonu. chocby to przykladowe Porshe. nei ma mozliwosci zakupu zadnego modelu porshe, nowego w Polsce, bo koncernowi się to nie opłaca. ale skoro mam pieniądze, i chcę kupić mimo wszystko te pieniądze, to dlaczego nie moge pojechać do Austrii i tam kupić? zapłacę cło, podatki, akcyzę czy co tam jeszcze, jestem legalnym posiadaczem samochodu marki porshe. zarobił koncern, austria, ale takze polska (podatki, cła... a np za 5 lat bede chciał sprzedać go w polsce, to wtedy dochodzą kolejne podatki odprowadzane do skarbu panstwa.. czyz nie?). poza tym jeszcze pozostaje osobna kwestia tego, ze jestesmy w UE

a co do twojego pędzenia 200km/h kiedy są wspaniałe warunki, pusta droga. bzdury. poza terenem zabudowanym obowiązuje cie xxkm/h (chyba ze warunki sa ciezkie i nie da sie nawet 50 jechac). dlaczego ograniczenie? dlatego, ze jak bedziesz przypieprzał 200km/h to na 99% nie zauważysz np. dziury, w ktora wjedziesz, i rozwalisz się gdziesz, albo gdzies z krzakow wyskoczy ci dziecko, ktore bawiło się na polu, albo głupia krowa, ktora urwie sie z lancucha! jasne. przy 90,50 czy nawet 40 km/h mozesz zabic bez problemow, ale jest zdecydowanie wieksza szansa na zauwazenie ewentualnej przeszkody.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   to co, może lepiej poczekać aż przyjadę do Polski i ściągnąć go na jakims p2p? 
> 
> Rozumiem, że uważasz, że posiadanie płyty z takim filmem to Twoje niezbywalne prawo i możesz dążyć do zaspokojenia swoich zachcianek w dowolny sposób? 

 

tak, uważam, ze to jest moje prawo. skoro jest to oficjalnie wydane, dla ludzi, uwazam, ze mam prawo dązyc do tego by ten film kupić, w oryginale i moc go sobie oglądać. bo moze to coś złego że chcę KUPIĆ (czyt. czyli zapłacic rownież autorowi i wszekicm innym podmiotom za stworzenie tego) film, a nie ściągnąć go z p2p?

i argumentowanie, ze w polsce czegos nie ma i nie bedzie jest normalne, to po prostu przegięcie. owszem, zacofanie jest, ale dlaczego nie dązyc do tego, zeby bylo lepiej? jak producenci sie zorientuja, ze jest na jakis film wzięcie, to powinni czym predzej wykupic prawa do rozpowszechniania danego tytulu w polsce

----------

## n0rbi666

Właśnie pożyczyłem od ojca płytkę Ricka Wakemana (oryginał sprowadzany z UK - bo w Polsce nie dostanie się takiego wydania) - skonwertowałem na mp3, i właśnie słucham - legalne to czy nie ? (Czysto z ciekawości pytam  :Very Happy:  )

Kolejne dziwne pytanie : Słucham głośno muzyki, sąsiedzi mają zatkać uszy - bo przecież gdy słyszą muzykę, za którą nie zapłacili - łamią prawa autorskie ?  :Smile: 

A co do przykładu z prędkością : 13Homer, dla Ciebie sztuczne są ograniczenia prędkości, dla innych sztuczne są ograniczenia co do możliwości odtwarzania legalnie kupionego DVD gdzie się chce.

Z tym, że ograniczenie prędkości ma jakiś cel - chronić życie ludzkie. A regiony w dvd co chronią ? Na pewno nie praw autora - on przecież i tak dostał swoje marne pare %, bez względu gdzie kupiłeś DVD. 

A kupując oryginał chce właśnie wesprzeć autora, docenić jego pracę - nie żadnych dystrybutorów.

A co, jeżeli mieszkam w PL, mam pokaźną kolekcję oryginalnych DVD i chce przeprowadzić się do USA ? Kolekcję mogę wyrzucić, i muszę jeszcze raz kupować wszystko w USA ?

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> bez przesady. co innego kupić coś na co ma się ochotę, ma się pieniądze i jest to zgodne z prawem, a co innego gwałcić,zabijać, zjadać itp. mam pieniądze, nudzi mi się, mam prawo zrobić z zarobionymi pieniędzmi co chcę. oddam podatki rachunki i inne, reszta zostaje na MOJE życie.

 

Racja, przesadziłem. A co do pieniędzy: jak coś kupujesz to zawierasz umowę, nie zawsze jest tak, że tylko płacisz i fonito. Czasami zobowiązujesz się do czegoś jeszcze, jest to warunek zawarcia takiej umowy.

 *Quote:*   

> prawo w polsce zabrania sprowadzania samochodów? to po cholere jasną płaci się cło?! skoro jest to zabronione, to dlaczego są ściągane?! nie mówię tu o ściąganiu złomu za 5euro, tylko o jakimś nowym samochodzie, z salonu.

 

Nie, to była prośba o rozróżnienie i zrozumienie dwóch sytuacji: jedna, gdy czegoś zabrania prawo w Polsce, druga, gdy zabrania tego producent.

 *Quote:*   

> chocby to przykladowe Porshe[...]zarobił koncern, austria, ale takze polska (podatki, cła... a np za 5 lat bede chciał sprzedać go w polsce, to wtedy dochodzą kolejne podatki odprowadzane do skarbu panstwa.. czyz nie?). poza tym jeszcze pozostaje osobna kwestia tego, ze jestesmy w UE

 

Pieniądze i pieniądze... A co z prawem o decydowaniu o swojej własności? Jeśli dokonujesz zakupu obwarowanego zastrzeżeniami czy wyłaczeniami, to miej pretensje do siebie. Jest prawo własności, ale jest też coś takiego jak dochowywanie zawieranych umów.

 *Quote:*   

> a co do twojego pędzenia 200km/h [...] jasne. przy 90,50 czy nawet 40 km/h mozesz zabic bez problemow, ale jest zdecydowanie wieksza szansa na zauwazenie ewentualnej przeszkody.

 

To zabronić poruszania się samochodami. Brak samochodów == brak wypadków samochodowych.

A to, że ktoś ma fantazję jechać 200 i wpadnie w dziurę, to jego pech, mógł jechać wolno, to nie autostrada, że nie wolno jechać wolniej niż ileśtam. Nie jest to powód do nakładania ograniczeń na wszystkich. Kwestia indywidualnej odpowiedzialności i wyobraxni kierowcy. A ulice nie są po to, żeby dzieci po nich biegały. Ulica jest od tego, żeby po niej jeździć, to pieszy ma się dostosować do samochodów a nie odwrotnie.

 *Quote:*   

> tak, uważam, ze to jest moje prawo. skoro jest to oficjalnie wydane, dla ludzi, uwazam, ze  mam prawo dązyc do tego by ten film kupić, w oryginale i moc go sobie oglądać

 

Dążyć tak, ale nie każdym sposobem, wbrew woli wydawcy. Film został wypuszczony pod pewnymi warunkami, ale to jak widać dla Ciebie nic nie znaczy, ważne jest rozliczenie kasy...

 *Quote:*   

> bo moze to coś złego że chcę KUPIĆ (czyt. czyli zapłacic rownież autorowi i wszekicm innym podmiotom za stworzenie tego) film, a nie ściągnąć go z p2p?

 

Ciągle o pieniądzach... To jest kradzież i to jest kradzież (oszustwo, wyłudzenie, jak zwał tak zwał).

 *Quote:*   

> i argumentowanie, ze w polsce czegos nie ma i nie bedzie jest normalne, to po prostu przegięcie. owszem, zacofanie jest, ale dlaczego nie dązyc do tego, zeby bylo lepiej? jak producenci sie zorientuja, ze jest na jakis film wzięcie, to powinni czym predzej wykupic prawa do rozpowszechniania danego tytulu w polsce

 

Nie twierdzę, że normalne, ale że właściciel praw ma całkowite prawo do takiego postępowania. To, czy Ty uważasz to za sensowne, czy nie, to Twoja sprawa.

Nie wiem, czy wiesz, ale w Polsce nie można sprzedawać (przynajmniej w obiegu oficjalnym) książek jednego z najlepszych i najważniejszych pisarzy polskich: Józefa Mackiewicza. Sam o tym zadecydował, gdyż uważał, że Polacy nie zrozumieją jego twórczości...

----------

## 13Homer

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Właśnie pożyczyłem od ojca płytkę Ricka Wakemana (oryginał sprowadzany z UK - bo w Polsce nie dostanie się takiego wydania) - skonwertowałem na mp3, i właśnie słucham - legalne to czy nie ? (Czysto z ciekawości pytam :D )

 

Słuchanie? Nie wiem. Kopiowanie - nielegalne.

 *Quote:*   

> Kolejne dziwne pytanie : Słucham głośno muzyki, sąsiedzi mają zatkać uszy - bo przecież gdy słyszą muzykę, za którą nie zapłacili - łamią prawa autorskie ? :)

 

Ty łamiesz, odtwarzając publicznie. Niespodzianka, prawda?

 *Quote:*   

> A co do przykładu z prędkością : 13Homer, dla Ciebie sztuczne są ograniczenia prędkości, dla innych sztuczne są ograniczenia co do możliwości odtwarzania legalnie kupionego DVD gdzie się chce.

 

Legalnie kupionego - tak, ale nielegalnie wykorzystywanego.

Co do prędkości: producent nie ogranicza prędkości (a przynajmniej rzadko).

 *Quote:*   

> Z tym, że ograniczenie prędkości ma jakiś cel - chronić życie ludzkie.

 

Czyje życie? Jakieś hipotetyczne, które ktoś, gdzieś może kiedyś stracić? Lewactwo w czystej formie.

 *Quote:*   

> A regiony w dvd co chronią ?

 

A kto powiedział, że mają coś chronić? Producent zadecydował, że ma tak być i to wystarczy. Najwyraźniej uważasz, że wszystko musi mieć swój cel, im ważniejszy tym lepiej.

 *Quote:*   

> Na pewno nie praw autora - on przecież i tak dostał swoje marne pare %, bez względu gdzie kupiłeś DVD. 
> 
> A kupując oryginał chce właśnie wesprzeć autora, docenić jego pracę - nie żadnych dystrybutorów.

 

To sobie chciej i wyslij mu kasę bnezpośrednio, bo kupując w sklepie wspierasz pośredników. Nie wiedziałeś?

 *Quote:*   

> A co, jeżeli mieszkam w PL, mam pokaźną kolekcję oryginalnych DVD i chce przeprowadzić się do USA ? Kolekcję mogę wyrzucić, i muszę jeszcze raz kupować wszystko w USA ?

 

Możesz się wymienić z kimś, kto przeprowadza się do Polski z USA :)

Posiadanie nie jest nielegalne, tylko odtwarzanie.

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   a co do twojego pędzenia 200km/h [...] jasne. przy 90,50 czy nawet 40 km/h mozesz zabic bez problemow, ale jest zdecydowanie wieksza szansa na zauwazenie ewentualnej przeszkody. 
> 
> To zabronić poruszania się samochodami. Brak samochodów == brak wypadków samochodowych.
> ...

 

juz naprawdę nie wiesz co piszesz... ktoś ma fantazje jechac 200, super, ale nie kosztem życia innych. mało tego. panstwo na pewno ponosi jakies straty z tego tytułu (wystarczy jak nie ma ubezpieczenia). 

i co ty bredzisz, ze nakladanie ograniczenia predkosci nie powinno byc nakladane dla wszystkich?! będą znaki "jedź według wlasnej moralnosci"? dla jednych moralnie bedzie jechac 50 a innym 200, tylko ze ten drugi moze sie prędzej przeliczyc.

owszem. ulica jest dla pojazdów kolowych, ale nikt ci nie postawi 2m siatki pod prądem wzdłuż całej drogi, zeby  cos ci nie wyskoczylo na droge... poza tym dzieci, to dzieci....

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   tak, uważam, ze to jest moje prawo. skoro jest to oficjalnie wydane, dla ludzi, uwazam, ze  mam prawo dązyc do tego by ten film kupić, w oryginale i moc go sobie oglądać 
> 
> Dążyć tak, ale nie każdym sposobem, wbrew woli wydawcy. Film został wypuszczony pod pewnymi warunkami, ale to jak widać dla Ciebie nic nie znaczy, ważne jest rozliczenie kasy...
> ...

 

pokaż mi moment, w którym dokonując zakupu dvd w USA, przywożąc go do Polski kradnę czy wyłudzam?

a czy jak babcia z USA przyśle mi parę butów czy 2 koszulki, to też jesteśmy przestępcami godnymi potępienia, kary dożywocia, pozbawieni moralności? tak, pieniądze, pieniądze, bo o to sie rozchodzi....

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Quote:*   

> Słuchanie? Nie wiem. Kopiowanie - nielegalne. 

  Ale dlaczego ? To jest moja płytka (no, może mojego ojca) - i nie mogę skonwerować jej na MP3 ? To po co w takim razie odtwarzacze MP3 ? Też są nielegalne ?

Czy może posiadając oryginał CD, i tak musisz kupić plik mp3 - żeby go słuchać w swoim przenośnym odtwarzaczu ?

Poza tym zostaje jeszcze kwestia tego, że płyta jest sprowadzana z UK - polscy dystrybutorzy nie zarobili, więc może płyta, mimo iż jest oryginalna - jest u nas nielegalna? 

 *Quote:*   

> Ty łamiesz, odtwarzając publicznie. Niespodzianka, prawda? 

  Odtwarzam u siebie w domu. Nie moja wina, że sąsiedzi słyszą  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Czyje życie? Jakieś hipotetyczne, które ktoś, gdzieś może kiedyś stracić? Lewactwo w czystej formie. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ulica jest od tego, żeby po niej jeździć, to pieszy ma się dostosować do samochodów a nie odwrotnie. 

  Pędzisz te swoje 200km/h - po ulicy, jednak wpadasz w dziurę - tracisz kontrolę nad samochodem i kosisz przystanek autobusowy, który stoi na chodniku (chodnik jest dla ludzi) - zabijając przy tym dzieci wybierające się do szkoły. Przykład wyssany z palca ?

 *Quote:*   

> A kto powiedział, że mają coś chronić? Producent zadecydował, że ma tak być i to wystarczy. Najwyraźniej uważasz, że wszystko musi mieć swój cel, im ważniejszy tym lepiej. 

 Tak, tak dokładnie uważam. Producent mojej szafy zdecydował, że nie mogę trzymać w niej skarpetek. A ja trzymam - bo kupiłem tą szafę i to moja własność i mogę robić z nią co mi się podoba.

 *Quote:*   

> To sobie chciej i wyslij mu kasę bnezpośrednio, bo kupując w sklepie wspierasz pośredników. Nie wiedziałeś? 

 

Wiedziałem i szczerze mówiąc nie podoba mi się to - artysta dostaje z tego najmniej.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Możesz się wymienić z kimś, kto przeprowadza się do Polski z USA 
> 
> Posiadanie nie jest nielegalne, tylko odtwarzanie.

  To mają sobie te biedne płyty leżeć na półce ?

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do prędkości: producent nie ogranicza prędkości (a przynajmniej rzadko).
> 
>  *Quote:*   Z tym, że ograniczenie prędkości ma jakiś cel - chronić życie ludzkie. 
> ...

 

hipotetyczne życie? chyba masz szczęscie że twoj syn/córka/brat/ktoś bliski nie stracił zycia pod kołami rozpędzonego samochodu (i niekoniecznie pijany kierowca... ot, nie opanował kierownicy.... świetne warunki, pusta droga... czegoż więcej chcieć..) hipotetyczne zycie?

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   A regiony w dvd co chronią ? 
> 
> A kto powiedział, że mają coś chronić? Producent zadecydował, że ma tak być i to wystarczy. Najwyraźniej uważasz, że wszystko musi mieć swój cel, im ważniejszy tym lepiej.
> ...

 

akurat regiony dvd to dla mnie poroniony pomysł. rozumiem, jezeli mielibysmy cenzurę i np. filmow z usa czy australii nie mozemy ogladac, bo cenzura zabrania... ok, moge to przyjac do wiadomosci.. tak jest m.in. w chinach...

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Na pewno nie praw autora - on przecież i tak dostał swoje marne pare %, bez względu gdzie kupiłeś DVD.  
> 
> A kupując oryginał chce właśnie wesprzeć autora, docenić jego pracę - nie żadnych dystrybutorów. 
> ...

 

kupując oryginał, wspieram autora, ktory to stworzył + wydawców, ale mimo wszystko go wspieram, niezaleznie ile on zarabia na tym. to wszystki juz kwestia na linii autor<=>wydawca i końcowego efektu, który ja kupuję w skelpie.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   A co, jeżeli mieszkam w PL, mam pokaźną kolekcję oryginalnych DVD i chce przeprowadzić się do USA ? Kolekcję mogę wyrzucić, i muszę jeszcze raz kupować wszystko w USA ? 
> 
> Możesz się wymienić z kimś, kto przeprowadza się do Polski z USA 
> ...

 

i nie uwazasz ze jest to trochę chore?

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> juz naprawdę nie wiesz co piszesz... ktoś ma fantazje jechac 200, super, ale nie kosztem życia innych. mało tego. panstwo na pewno ponosi jakies straty z tego tytułu (wystarczy jak nie ma ubezpieczenia). 

 

Wiem, co piszę, zaś Ty niczego nie rozumiesz: należy karać np. za spowodowanie kolizji, a nie za to, że ktoś mógł ją spowodować. To, że ktoś jechał 200 nie znaczy, że ktoś na tym ucierpiał.

 *Quote:*   

> i co ty bredzisz, ze nakladanie ograniczenia predkosci nie powinno byc nakladane dla wszystkich?!

 

Nie przeinaczaj, zabrzmiało to tak, jakbym chciał ograniczenia prędkości dla niektórych, a ja chcę braku ograniczeń. Dla wszystkich.

 *Quote:*   

> będą znaki "jedź według wlasnej moralnosci"? dla jednych moralnie bedzie jechac 50 a innym 200

 

Bezpieczeństwo nie zależy od prędkości, ale od dostosowania jej do panujących warunków. Ja kiedyś jechałem nie więcej niż 20 km/h i po prostu zarzuciło mnie i wylądowałem w zaspie. Jakby taktędy ktoś przechodził, to mogłaby być ofiara śmiertelna. Ograniczenia są g.. warte, bo tresują tylko ludzi na zasadzie: "ograniczenie do 70? to można tyle jechać".

 *Quote:*   

> , tylko ze ten drugi moze sie prędzej przeliczyc.

 

To się przeliczy i zgnije w więzieniu. Jego wypadek będzie przestrogą dla innych.

 *Quote:*   

> owszem. ulica jest dla pojazdów kolowych, ale nikt ci nie postawi 2m siatki pod prądem wzdłuż całej drogi, zeby  cos ci nie wyskoczylo na droge... poza tym dzieci, to dzieci....

 

Jak jedziesz 30 km/h po śliskiej nawierzchni i dzieciak Ci wyskoczy, to nie wyhamujesz. Więc może zakazać w ogóle jeździć? Przecież samochód może kogoś zabić! Nie wolno do tego dopuścić!!

 *Quote:*   

> pokaż mi moment, w którym dokonując zakupu dvd w USA, przywożąc go do Polski kradnę czy wyłudzam?

 

Przywożąc nie łamiesz prawa. Ograniczenie dotyczy odtwarzania, nie transportu.

 *Quote:*   

> a czy jak babcia z USA przyśle mi parę butów czy 2 koszulki, to też jesteśmy przestępcami godnymi potępienia, kary dożywocia, pozbawieni moralności?

 

A czy producent koszulek czy butów zabronił sprzedaży do Polski czy używania ich w Polsce? Dlaczego generalizujesz? Znowu lewactwo: skoro producenci skarpetek tak robią i jest im dobrze, to nich producenci samochodów tez tak robią i też będzie im dobrze. Dodatkowo wszyscy zyskają. Producent ma prawo maksymalizować swój zysk w dowolny sposób, który uzna za skuteczny (+ zgodność z prawem i tak dalej).

 *Quote:*   

> tak, pieniądze, pieniądze, bo o to sie rozchodzi....

 

Oczywiście, że przede wszystkim o pieniądze, ale producent ma prawo decydować, w jaki sposób będzie te pieniądze na swoich produktach zarabiał. Ty najwyraźniej uważasz, że powinien zarabiać w jedynie słuszny sposób.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Quote:*   

> Wiem, co piszę, zaś Ty niczego nie rozumiesz: należy karać np. za spowodowanie kolizji, a nie za to, że ktoś mógł ją spowodować. To, że ktoś jechał 200 nie znaczy, że ktoś na tym ucierpiał. 

 

Nie nakładajmy regionów DVD - karajmy dopiero, gdy ktoś oglądnął film z USA w PL.

 *Quote:*   

> To się przeliczy i zgnije w więzieniu. Jego wypadek będzie przestrogą dla innych. 

 On sobie będzie gnił w więzieniu, za pieniądze z podatków - ale życia to nie przywróci ? Ciekawe co byś mówił, gdyby to ktoś z Twojej rodziny ucierpiał na bezmyślności człowieka, któremu wydaje się, że jest bogiem - i może cisnąć 200km/h bo ma dobrą widoczność i droga jest prosta.

 *Quote:*   

> Jak jedziesz 30 km/h po śliskiej nawierzchni i dzieciak Ci wyskoczy, to nie wyhamujesz.

 Jasne, więc lepiej jechać te 200 - jak przywalić dzieciakowi, to dobrze  :Twisted Evil:  Przecież przy 30km/h mógłby przeżyć  :Exclamation:  A to niedopuszczalne  :Exclamation:  Trzeba go ukarać za to, że śmiał wyskoczyć na ulicę   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

moja plyta i moja plyta i zrobie z nia co zechce bosz ile razy jeszcze to powtorzycie? w sklepie zawierasz umowe: pan cie uprzedza ze nie mozna sluchac poza usa i ty placac na plyte ZGADZASZ SIE na taki warunek, obiecujesz ze nie bedziesz tego robil. a potem moja plyta i sobie bede kopiowal i ja lamie prawo? jak to? no przeciez moja plyta!

----------

## 13Homer

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Nie nakładajmy regionów DVD - karajmy dopiero, gdy ktoś oglądnął film z USA w PL.

 

Bardzo słusznie. tyle, że prawo, którego nie można wyegzekwować jest bez sensu i demoralizujące (tak samo jak ograniczenia prędkości).

 *Quote:*   

> On sobie będzie gnił w więzieniu, za pieniądze z podatków - ale życia to nie przywróci ?

 

Zaproponowałem, żeby zabronić w ogóle jeździć samochodami, jakoś nie słyszę oklasków, a przecież nie było by wypadków w ogóle! Tyle żyć ludzkich uratowanych. Co Ty na to? Słucham, chcę usłyszeć Twoje zdanie. Skoro tak się trzęsiesz nad życiem jakiegoś wymyślonego dzieciaka, to co powiesz na życie tysięcy ludzi rocznie?

 *Quote:*   

> Ciekawe co byś mówił, gdyby to ktoś z Twojej rodziny ucierpiał na bezmyślności człowieka, któremu wydaje się, że jest bogiem - i może cisnąć 200km/h bo ma dobrą widoczność i droga jest prosta.

 

Mówił? Wiesz ile kosztuje wynajęcie dresiarzy, żeby kogoś skopali tak, żeby mu się żyć odechciało? Niedużo.

 *Quote:*   

> Jasne, więc lepiej jechać te 200 - jak przywalić dzieciakowi, to dobrze :twisted: Przecież przy 30km/h mógłby przeżyć :!: A to niedopuszczalne :!: Trzeba go ukarać za to, że śmiał wyskoczyć na ulicę  :twisted:

 

Przepraszam, jesteś może idiotą? Uważasz, że samo nałożenie ograniczenia od razu sprawi, że wszyscy będą jeździli wolniej?

Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że czasami można uniknąć wypadku jadąc szybciej? Szokujące, prawda? Przypadek pewnie równie rzadki jak dziecko wbiegające na drogę, ale martwe dziecko można przynajmniej pokazać w telewizji, a jak pokazać brak wypadku i ofiar śmiertelnych? Fryderyk Bastiat kiedyś napisał książkę "Czego widać i czego nie widać", gorąco Ci ją polecam. Zrozumiesz, na czym polega Twój tok rozumowania.

----------

## milu

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Słuchanie? Nie wiem. Kopiowanie - nielegalne.   Ale dlaczego ? To jest moja płytka (no, może mojego ojca) - i nie mogę skonwerować jej na MP3 ? To po co w takim razie odtwarzacze MP3 ? Też są nielegalne ?
> 
> Czy może posiadając oryginał CD, i tak musisz kupić plik mp3 - żeby go słuchać w swoim przenośnym odtwarzaczu ?
> 
> Poza tym zostaje jeszcze kwestia tego, że płyta jest sprowadzana z UK - polscy dystrybutorzy nie zarobili, więc może płyta, mimo iż jest oryginalna - jest u nas nielegalna?

 

Bo kopiujesz pożyczoną płytę. Jeśli płyta jest Twoja to wg polskiego prawa autorskiego możesz zrobić sobie kopię na swój użytek. Zrobienie mp3 z płyty która jest Twoja także jest legalne bo posiadasz oryginał i po prostu tworzysz jego kopię.

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ty łamiesz, odtwarzając publicznie. Niespodzianka, prawda?   Odtwarzam u siebie w domu. Nie moja wina, że sąsiedzi słyszą 

  To nie jest odtwarzanie publiczne jeśli słuchasz w domu na full. To już pod zakłócanie spokoju, porzątku etc. podchodzi(zwłaszcza po 22) co najwyżej może przyjść straż miejska lub policja i nagrodzić Cię upomnieniem lub mandatem a w ostateczności być może nawet zamknąć na 24h(tego nie jestem pewien)

A nawiązując trochę do tematu głównego: dlaczego w standardzie DVD zostały wprowadzone regiony??

Bo to producenci filmowi zażądali od standardu DVD tzw. regionalizacji.

 *Artykuł z Entera wrote:*   

> W celu uniknięcia sytuacji, że filmy DVD, które ukazały się na amerykańskim rynku ujemnie wpłyną na europejski rynek "kinowy" i handel płytami DVD, powstał pomysł wprowadzenia kodów regionów, zwanych też kodami lokalnymi. 

 

Tak sobie wymyślili, twórcy standardu na to przystali a konsumentom wypadałoby się do tego stosować ale... no właśnie... ale dlaczego? Homer, podnosisz tutaj że zakupionego w USA DVD nie mam prawa odtwarzać w Europie-nie znam treści licencji na jaką przystajesz kupując owe DVD lecz kupujesz je w USA i zawierasz je wg prawa które tam obowiązuje. Mam na myśli DVD, którego nie dostaniesz w EU nawet za x lat. Przywozisz to do EU i w sumie chcesz sobie obejrzeć ten film bo i czemu nie, przecież był taki fajny że można go kilka razy oglądać. Oglądasz go. Dajmy na to że sam go oglądasz i niech to będzie po raz 10. Jaki to ma wpływ na europejski(w tym wypadku) rynek filmowy? Przecież tego filmu i tak byś nie zobaczył w kinie lub nie kupił tutaj na DVD. Wariant 2: Jeśli ten film w końcu wejdzie na ten rynek po x czasu wtedy jest o jednego klienta mniej bo... bo kupił ten film już w USA. Ale kto w tym wypadku traci? Czy traci właściciel praw autorskich? Nie, nie traci bo zapłaciłeś za tę płytę w USA. Jedynymi stratnymi są pośrednicy ale oni Cię nie obchodzą bo prawa autorskie należą do właściciela a nie pośrednika.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak jedziesz 30 km/h po śliskiej nawierzchni i dzieciak Ci wyskoczy, to nie wyhamujesz. Więc może zakazać w ogóle jeździć? Przecież samochód może kogoś zabić! Nie wolno do tego dopuścić!!

 

Err.. Nie zabijesz, sorry, ale się sam przekonałem i gwarantuje że 7-letni dzieciak potrącony przez polonez jadący z prędkością 30 km/h na śliskiej nawierzchni przed rozpoczęciem hamowania z wypadku wychodzi z niezłymi potłuczeniami, blizną na udzie którą mam do tej pory oraz otwartą nienawiścią do pewnej durnej zabawy. Co ciekawsze, ograniczenia prędkości vs licencja na odtwarzanie to 2 różne rzeczy, z tym że w pierwszej ograniczenia nawet choćbyś w nieskończoność ględził że są o d*** rozbić, to jednak są potrzebne, natomiast ograniczenia w tych drugich choćbyś w nieskończoność ględził że producent ma prawo je wprowadzić, to jednak jego wprowadzenie jest o d*** rozbić. No i dochodzi kolejna fajna sprawa: licencja vs Kodeks Karny czy prawo drogowe. Umowa cywilno prawna jest niże od kk, więc możesz sobie przestrzegać tej licencji na którą się zgodziłeś i być uczciwym wobec niej podczas gdy w świetle prawa jesteś przestępcą(za mocne słowo) bo popełniłeś wykroczenie, a przekroczenie dopuszczalnej prędkości o 130 km/h jest karane i jest to zapisane w kodeksie karnym albo drogowym (nie pamiętam). Teraz licencja na DVD nie dość że kończy się na granicy USA to nadal jest "zaledwie" umową cywilno-prawną, za złamanie której producent nie ponosi strat zaliczanej do tej granicznej straty od której jesteś "tym złym". I tu kolejna ciekawostka: zgodnie z prawem międzynarodowym, licencja z usa traci ważność poza jej granicami i obowiązują przepisy danego kraju(zależy jeszcze od kraju, ale my mamy pokomunistyczny więc na pewno możemy niszczyć te imperialistyczne świnie z usa  :Wink: ) Co oznacza że nawet nie oszukujesz tego który by ci wyłożył całą licencje na którą musiałbyś się zgodzić przed zakupem a ty byś się zgodził, bo jest unieważniona. Jak ja czasem lubię być straszony przez to że FBI które nie ma tu jurysdykcji kompletnie nielegalnie wpadnie mi do domu(czyli włamanie) i zarekwiruje mi kompa(kradzież) a może nawet wezmą mnie na spytki czy coś(porwanie), mlech za takie cuś, to chciałbym zobaczyć taką scenkę: polski oddział antyterrorystyczny zakuwający w kajdanki oficerów FBI... ech marzenia podobnie jak moje porshe...

Niby jedno i drugie ma zastosowanie moralne, problemów jest jednak znacznie więcej niż ty czy ja czy oni wyłapują, ale nadal nie ma sensu porównywać, tak samo jak porównywać co gorsze: zabić człowieka czy ukraść mu TV? Er, zły przykład powiedzmy inaczej: z premedytacją narażać na szwank czyjeś życie czy powiedzieć temu komuś "pierdzę ogólnie w twoją stronę! Twoja matka była chomikiem a twój ojciec śmierdział zgniłymi jagodami"? Hmm... Nadal ciut źle, ale już bliżej.

A i jeszcze jedno: Gdy kupuje DVD w USA nie pisze na nim czy opakowaniu czy coś że nie można poza usa odtwarzać(albo jak zwykle pisze drobnym druczkiem, sorry nie mam lupy w oczach żeby to sprawdzić), ba nawet miła pani przy kasie powie że that's a great choice, have a nice day i coś tam takiego, dopiero jak sobie przylecę do polski i będę chciał obejrzeć zobaczę lipę zamiast tego co kupiłem, Co za sk***********! No i co ja biedny robie? Zgadzam się z niezbyt mądrymi w mojej opinii ludźmi głoszącymi iż tak jest ok, czy idę do kompa, przekodowywuje DVD i mam ich gdzieś? Ja to drugie, ale jak kto chce...

---

Powiedzmy tak: Mały stop z cytatami i ogólnie pojedźmy po francuzach (powód tej dyskusji) oraz porozmawiajmy odtwarzaczach zabronionych tam(kolejny powód dyskusji).

1. Wielokrotnie już się to przetaczało, ale sobie pozwolę streścić i wyrazić w ogólnej formie: to co zrobił rząd francuski było niezbyt mądrym posunięciem.

2. Te programy są właściwie gitowe, ba, licencja mplayera pozwala mi wydrukować jego kod i używać jako papieru toaletowego... Te obejścia ograniczeń w tych programach naprawdę się przydają i robią to co powinni robić producenci: ułatwiają życie użytkownikowi. No ale co mnie ciekawi to to, że właściwie większość oprogramowania open source łamie i obchodzi różne zabezpieczenia i jakoś nie są zabronione w tej niezbyt mądrej Francji.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Quote:*   

> Bardzo słusznie. tyle, że prawo, którego nie można wyegzekwować jest bez sensu i demoralizujące (tak samo jak ograniczenia prędkości). 

  Ależ ograniczenie prędkości można egzekwować - fotoradary, policjanci z lizakiem  :Smile:  Ew ciekawe, jakbyś zareagował, gdyby był odgórny nakaz : wszystkie samochody mają blokadę : 50km/h po mieście, 60km/h poza, 90km/h na autostradzie  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Skoro tak się trzęsiesz nad życiem jakiegoś wymyślonego dzieciaka

  To może potrzęśmy się nad tym : http://miasta.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34889,3666950.html Przyczyna wypadku : przekroczenie dopuszczalnej prędkości.

 *Quote:*   

> Zaproponowałem, żeby zabronić w ogóle jeździć samochodami, jakoś nie słyszę oklasków, a przecież nie było by wypadków w ogóle!

 To albo jeździć 200km/h albo w ogóle ? Może jest rozwiązanie pośrodku ? 

 *Quote:*   

> Mówił? Wiesz ile kosztuje wynajęcie dresiarzy, żeby kogoś skopali tak, żeby mu się żyć odechciało? Niedużo. 

  Możesz rozwinąć myśl ? Bo szczerze mówiąc - nie rozumiem Cię w tym momencie.

 *Quote:*   

> Przepraszam, jesteś może idiotą?

  Nie. A może Ty jesteś?

 *Quote:*   

> Uważasz, że samo nałożenie ograniczenia od razu sprawi, że wszyscy będą jeździli wolniej? 

  Wszyscy nie, ale ktoś dostanie kilka razy mandat - to odechce mu się szybko jeździć.

 *Quote:*   

> Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że czasami można uniknąć wypadku jadąc szybciej? Szokujące, prawda? 

  Owszem, szokujące - ale poproszę o jakiś przykład z życia.

 *Quote:*   

> Przypadek pewnie równie rzadki jak dziecko wbiegające na drogę

  Dzieci wybiegające na droge to wcale nie rzadki przypadek - po prostu, nie wszyscy dostają "małpiego rozumu" na widok kawałka prostej drogi, i nie jadą 200km/h. Dlatego jak dziecko wybiegnie - zdążą wyhamować.

 *Quote:*   

> Bo kopiujesz pożyczoną płytę. Jeśli płyta jest Twoja to wg polskiego prawa autorskiego możesz zrobić sobie kopię na swój użytek. Zrobienie mp3 z płyty która jest Twoja także jest legalne bo posiadasz oryginał i po prostu tworzysz jego kopię.
> 
> 

  Przecież to płyta mojego Taty ! Mieszkamy w tym samym mieszkaniu ! Czyżby doszło do tego, że każdy domownik powinien posiadać swoją oryginalną płytę ?

 *Quote:*   

> Ale kto w tym wypadku traci? Czy traci właściciel praw autorskich? Nie, nie traci bo zapłaciłeś za tę płytę w USA. Jedynymi stratnymi są pośrednicy ale oni Cię nie obchodzą bo prawa autorskie należą do właściciela a nie pośrednika.

  Właśnie o to mi chodzi w regionach dvd  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Quote:*   

> Homer, podnosisz tutaj że zakupionego w USA DVD nie mam prawa odtwarzać w Europie-nie znam treści licencji na jaką przystajesz kupując owe DVD

 

Prawdę mówiąc ja też nie, ale zakładam, że coś takiego jest. Tak samo jest przy zawieraniu ubezpieczenia OC: kupujesz i tyle, bo musisz. Nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy, że ludzie nie przeczytali ustawy o OC, powodują stłuczkę, a później się dziwią, gdy ubezpieczyciel chce od nich zwrotu wypłaconego odszkodowania. Krzyczą: "Złodziejstwo! OC ma mnie chronić!" itp. A w ustawie jak byk napisane, w jakich przypadkach TU może żądać regresu (zwrotu odszkodowania od sprawcy stłuczki). Tak to bywa, jak się nie zna treści umowy, którą się podpisuje.

 *Quote:*   

> lecz kupujesz je w USA i zawierasz je wg prawa które tam obowiązuje. Mam na myśli DVD, którego nie dostaniesz w EU nawet za x lat. Przywozisz to do EU i w sumie chcesz sobie obejrzeć ten film bo i czemu nie, przecież był taki fajny że można go kilka razy oglądać. Oglądasz go. Dajmy na to że sam go oglądasz i niech to będzie po raz 10. Jaki to ma wpływ na europejski(w tym wypadku) rynek filmowy? Przecież tego filmu i tak byś nie zobaczył w kinie lub nie kupił tutaj na DVD.

 

Rynek filmowy mnie nie interesuje (tak samo jak zyski dystrybutorów, autorów, poziom produkcji etc.), interesuje mnie samo zawieranie umowy na zasadzie "płacisz kasę za dysk DVD + dodatkowe warunki, że nie będziesz tego oglądał gdzie indziej". Nieznajomość prawa nie zwalnia z jego nieprzestrzegania. Zawarłeś umowę w sposób niejawny i masz moralny obowiązek jej dotrzymania.

Powtarzam: nie ma obowiązku kupowania takiego filmu.

 *Quote:*   

>  Wariant 2: Jeśli ten film w końcu wejdzie na ten rynek po x czasu wtedy jest o jednego klienta mniej bo... bo kupił ten film już w USA. Ale kto w tym wypadku traci? Czy traci właściciel praw autorskich? Nie, nie traci bo zapłaciłeś za tę płytę w USA.

 

Nie chodzi o zyski czy straty, chodzi o zasadę: dotrzymywanie zawartych umów. Oraz o prawo autora do dystrybuowania swojego produktu na dowolnych, wybranych przez siebie, zasadach.

Zresztą: możesz sprzedać płytę komuś i kupić polską. Nie jest tak, że coś kupiłeś i zasady mają byc takie, żeby Tobie było wygodniej. To producent ustala zasady, nie Ty. Ty możesz się tylko zgodzić, albo nie. No, możesz też oczywiście przekonać go do swoich racji, żeby zmienił warunki umowy.

 *Quote:*   

> Jedynymi stratnymi są pośrednicy ale oni Cię nie obchodzą bo prawa autorskie należą do właściciela a nie pośrednika.

 

Kupując płytę zawarłeś umowę. Sprzedając Ci ją miał zamiar nie wprowadzać produktu na polski rynek. Później zmienił zdanie. Nie oznacza to wcale, że tamta umowa przestała obowiązywać.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> hipotetyczne życie? chyba masz szczęscie że twoj syn/córka/brat/ktoś bliski nie stracił zycia pod kołami rozpędzonego samochodu (i niekoniecznie pijany kierowca... ot, nie opanował kierownicy.... świetne warunki, pusta droga... czegoż więcej chcieć..) hipotetyczne zycie?

 

Tak, hipotetyczne. Wymyślacie jakąś historię i chwilę potem piszecie, że to może być ktoś z mojej rodziny. Historia jest całkowicie wymyślona. Hipotetyczne życie.

 *Quote:*   

> akurat regiony dvd to dla mnie poroniony pomysł.

 

Dla mnie też.

 *Quote:*   

> rozumiem, jezeli mielibysmy cenzurę i np. filmow z usa czy australii nie mozemy ogladac, bo cenzura zabrania... ok, moge to przyjac do wiadomosci.. tak jest m.in. w chinach...

 

To odwrotnie niż ja. Cenzura to jak ograniczenie prędkości - narzucone odgórnie ograniczenie, bo ktoś wymyślił, że tak będzie lepiej. Kłopot w tym, że w przypadku DVD producent ryzykuje własnymi pieniędzmi, a w przypadku cenzury i prędkości o co chodzi? O tresurę - nie jeździj za szybko, bo się zabijesz (albo kogoś), nie czytaj tego, bo będziesz miał koszmary (oczywiście nie chodzi o żadne koszmary).

 *Quote:*   

> kupując oryginał, wspieram autora, ktory to stworzył + wydawców, ale mimo wszystko go wspieram, niezaleznie ile on zarabia na tym. to wszystki juz kwestia na linii autor<=>wydawca i końcowego efektu, który ja kupuję w skelpie.

 

Przyjmij do wiadomości jedno: to nie jest kwestia tylko i wyłacznie rozliczeń finansowych (jak Ty to prezentujesz), dochodzi jeszcze wola autora co do sposobu, w jaki jego dzieło ma być rozpowszechniane. Tobie się wydaje, że skoro zapłaciłeś, to nabyłeś absolutnie wszystkie prawa do dowolnego rozporządzania. A to nieprawda.

 *Quote:*   

> i nie uwazasz ze jest to trochę chore?

 

Trochę to mało powiedziane, to debilny pomysł, to są skończeni idioci :)

----------

## 13Homer

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> Err.. Nie zabijesz, sorry, ale się sam przekonałem i gwarantuje że 7-letni dzieciak potrącony przez polonez jadący z prędkością 30 km/h na śliskiej nawierzchni przed rozpoczęciem hamowania z wypadku wychodzi z niezłymi potłuczeniami, blizną na udzie którą mam do tej pory oraz otwartą nienawiścią do pewnej durnej zabawy.

 

Chyba, że walnie głową o krawężnik. Mniejsza o to. To była tylko ilustracja.

 *Quote:*   

> Co ciekawsze, ograniczenia prędkości vs licencja na odtwarzanie to 2 różne rzeczy, z tym że w pierwszej ograniczenia nawet choćbyś w nieskończoność ględził że są o d*** rozbić, to jednak są potrzebne, natomiast ograniczenia w tych drugich choćbyś w nieskończoność ględził że producent ma prawo je wprowadzić, to jednak jego wprowadzenie jest o d*** rozbić.

 

Przydałby się jakiś argument... bo samą opinię już znam :)

 *Quote:*   

> No i dochodzi kolejna fajna sprawa: licencja vs Kodeks Karny czy prawo drogowe. Umowa cywilno prawna jest niże od kk, więc możesz sobie przestrzegać tej licencji na którą się zgodziłeś i być uczciwym wobec niej podczas gdy w świetle prawa jesteś przestępcą(za mocne słowo) bo popełniłeś wykroczenie, a przekroczenie dopuszczalnej prędkości o 130 km/h jest karane i jest to zapisane w kodeksie karnym albo drogowym (nie pamiętam).

 

Teraz może jest, kiedyś indziej może już nie być... Niestety prawo stanowione ma tę wadę, że co tydzień może być zupełnie na odwrót. Dlatego ja się nie odwołuję do konstytucji i pochodnych, ale do "prawa naturalnego" (wiem, źle się to kojarzy, nic nieporadzę, że różni ludzie to ośmieszyli).

 *Quote:*   

> Teraz licencja na DVD nie dość że kończy się na granicy USA to nadal jest "zaledwie" umową cywilno-prawną, za złamanie której producent nie ponosi strat zaliczanej do tej granicznej straty od której jesteś "tym złym".

 

To, że coś nie będzie ścigane przez Policję nie jest argumentem za dopuszczalnością tego czynu. Jak Ci ukradnę 100 zł to też to olejesz?

 *Quote:*   

> I tu kolejna ciekawostka: zgodnie z prawem międzynarodowym, licencja z usa traci ważność poza jej granicami i obowiązują przepisy danego kraju(zależy jeszcze od kraju, ale my mamy pokomunistyczny więc na pewno możemy niszczyć te imperialistyczne świnie z usa ;)) Co oznacza że nawet nie oszukujesz tego który by ci wyłożył całą licencje na którą musiałbyś się zgodzić przed zakupem a ty byś się zgodził, bo jest unieważniona. Jak ja czasem lubię być straszony przez to że FBI które nie ma tu jurysdykcji kompletnie nielegalnie wpadnie mi do domu(czyli włamanie) i zarekwiruje mi kompa(kradzież) a może nawet wezmą mnie na spytki czy coś(porwanie), mlech za takie cuś, to chciałbym zobaczyć taką scenkę: polski oddział antyterrorystyczny zakuwający w kajdanki oficerów FBI... ech marzenia podobnie jak moje porshe...

 Teoretycznie mogą poprosić o ekstradycję.. Oczywiście wydanie jest sprzeczne z konstytucją, ale wiadomo, w jakim kraju żyjemy.. Belgom też wydali tych dwóch nożowników...

 *Quote:*   

> powiedzmy inaczej: z premedytacją narażać na szwank czyjeś życie czy powiedzieć temu komuś "pierdzę ogólnie w twoją stronę! Twoja matka była chomikiem a twój ojciec śmierdział zgniłymi jagodami"? Hmm... Nadal ciut źle, ale już bliżej.

 

Nie pamiętam juz o co chodziło z ograniczeniem prędkości, więc nie rozumiem tego fragmentu.. :)

 *Quote:*   

> No i co ja biedny robie? Zgadzam się z niezbyt mądrymi w mojej opinii ludźmi głoszącymi iż tak jest ok, czy idę do kompa, przekodowywuje DVD i mam ich gdzieś? Ja to drugie, ale jak kto chce...

 

Ja też. Ale najwyraźniej niektórzy chcieliby zabronić producentom takiego czy innego sposobu walki o swoje zyski. To, czy robią to skutecznie, czy nie, jest bez znaczenia. Mają do tego prawo.

Kwestia moralna: ja uważam, że robię źle, gdy kradnę film, Poe i inni (Ty chyba też?) uważają, że to producenci są tymi złymi, bo czegoś tam próbują zakazywać. Ot i cała różnica.

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Wielokrotnie już się to przetaczało, ale sobie pozwolę streścić i wyrazić w ogólnej formie: to co zrobił rząd francuski było niezbyt mądrym posunięciem.

 

Ośmieszyli się.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Te programy są właściwie gitowe, ba, licencja mplayera pozwala mi wydrukować jego kod i używać jako papieru toaletowego... Te obejścia ograniczeń w tych programach naprawdę się przydają i robią to co powinni robić producenci: ułatwiają życie użytkownikowi. No ale co mnie ciekawi to to, że właściwie większość oprogramowania open source łamie i obchodzi różne zabezpieczenia i jakoś nie są zabronione w tej niezbyt mądrej Francji.

 

Nie masz racji co do jednego: producenci nie są od ułatwiania życia użytkownikom, oni są od zarabiania kasy. Jeśli więcej zarabiają na ułatwianiu, to ułatwiają, jeśli na utrudnianiu, to utrudniają. Proste.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Najlepszy i najuczciwszy test idioto-odporności CSS:

1. Wersja komputerowa:

W USA kupujesz sobie nową DVD MULTI RECORDER, nie ma z tym najmniejszego problemu, zapewniam że nigdzie nie pisze że nie możesz tego zabrać ze sobą do polski (heh, czytałem), instalujesz w swoim kompie i możesz spokojnie bez omijania zabezpieczeń oglądać sobie filmy które zakupiłeś w USA, nie ma najmniejszego problemu i nawet nie zauważysz że coś robisz źle

2. Wersja kina domowego (trochę bardziej skomplikowana)

Jesteś na wycieczce w Japonii, widzisz elektroniczne gadżety które po prostu musisz mieć, w tym odtwarzacz DVD... Ponieważ w Japonii są inne standardy wtyczek zaopatrujesz się również w konwertery itd i możesz sobie legalnie nie zauważając problemów odtwarzać polskie DVD, amerykańskie, i ruskie, bo japońskie odtwarzacze mają możliwość (legalną!) odtwarzania DVD o regionach 1, 2 i 5.

A teraz ciekawostka kolejna:

Regiony DVD są naruszeniem ustaw światowej organizacji handlu dotyczących dowolnego obrotu towaru. Ba, nawet w autralii i nowej zelandii coś a'la naszego urzędu ochrony konkurencji i konsumenta wydało zakaz dystrybucji urządzeń do współpracy z DVD które wymuszały by jakikolwiek kod regionu.

Taki sam numer chcą wprowadzić z blu-ray tylko mniej regionów ale bardziej restrykcyjne, co im to da: masy użytkowników życzących im śmierci.

Podsumuje sobie, żebym więcej nie pisał tego samego i żebym miał punkt wyjścia: Regiony (czy to DVD czy Blu-Ray) w krajach należących do WTO są nielegalne, albo raczej naruszają postanowienia o wolnym obrocie towarów, które muszą być spełnione przez wszystkie kraje należące, choć pewnie i tak każdy sobie robi co chce... No patrzcie, taka kurde organizacja, tak się domaga wolnego handlu i co z DVD? Wg. mnie prawo wolnego handlu jest "naturalne" i takie chce egzekwować, jak to 13Homer się upiera przy tym, naturalne jest dla mnie że jeśli ktoś mi za coś zapłacił, to nie oskarże go o to że tego nie zrobił... W ogóle to wszystko jest ostro poronione.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> Regiony DVD są naruszeniem ustaw światowej organizacji handlu dotyczących dowolnego obrotu towaru. Ba, nawet w autralii i nowej zelandii coś a'la naszego urzędu ochrony konkurencji i konsumenta wydało zakaz dystrybucji urządzeń do współpracy z DVD które wymuszały by jakikolwiek kod regionu.

 

A francuzi wydali zakaz oglądania filmów za pomocą mplayera. To też jest prawo. Dlaczego się na nie nie powołujesz?

Twój tok rozumowania i argumentowania: wszystkie transakcje handlowe powinny opierać się tylko i wyłącznie na zapłacie za wytworzony produkt, nielegalne jest stawianie żadnych dodatkowych warunków, zastrzeżeń i wyłączeń. Wszystkie prawa stanowione (konstytucje, kodeksy, zarządzenia itp.), które są zgodne z tą wizją są OK, sprawiedliwe, pro-wolnorynkowe i należy je pokazywać jako wzór i przykład do naśladowania. Wszystkie inne są zamachem na naszą wolność i należy walczyć z nimi wszelkimi sposobami.

A co, jeśli tym w Australii i Nowej Zelandii odmieni się i wydadzą nakaz dystrybucji urządzeń, które będą wymuszały szanowanie regionalizacji DVD? Prawo stanowione można w każdej chwili zmienić, nie łudź się.

Podam przykład: WHO ogłosiło (podobno było jakieś głosowanie w tej sprawie), że homoseksualizm nie jest chorobą. Więc homoksesualiści ogłosili wszem i wobec, że skoro WHO tak ogłosiło, to tak jest, bo przecież WHO to autorytet, najważniejsza organizacja itp. Pomyśl, co by powiedzieli, gdyby WHO głosowało drugi raz i wyszłoby im, że homoseksualizm jednak jest chorobą i tak ogłosili? Czy też powoływaliby się na jej zdanie, bo to przecież autorytet itd.?

 *Quote:*   

> Taki sam numer chcą wprowadzić z blu-ray tylko mniej regionów ale bardziej restrykcyjne, co im to da: masy użytkowników życzących im śmierci.

 

Niech zdychają. Najlepiej z głodu.

 *Quote:*   

> Podsumuje sobie, żebym więcej nie pisał tego samego i żebym miał punkt wyjścia: Regiony (czy to DVD czy Blu-Ray) w krajach należących do WTO są nielegalne, albo raczej naruszają postanowienia o wolnym obrocie towarów, które muszą być spełnione przez wszystkie kraje należące, choć pewnie i tak każdy sobie robi co chce...

 

Nie masz wrażenie, że w takim przypadku powinny one wprowadzić zakaz dystrybucji płyt DVD na swoich terytoriach, a wszystkich posiadających takowe pakować do więzienia za łamanie prawa?

W Holandii niektóre narkotyki są całkowicie legalne, ale spróbuj przywieźć sobie do Polski trochę..

 *Quote:*   

> No patrzcie, taka kurde organizacja, tak się domaga wolnego handlu i co z DVD?

 

Trochę OT: czy zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że w Chinach rządzi partia komunistyczna (komunistyczna!!), która wprowadza wolny rynek?? Wiesz co to oznacza? Że każdy może się nazwać jak chce, bo nie są ważne słowa, ale czyny. Perorowanie o wolnym rynku i jednoczesne narzucanie ograniczeń w handlu (np. koncesje) oznacza tylko tyle, że realizuje się politykę socjalistyczną pod szyldem liberalizmu gospodarczego (byc może dlatego, że samo mówienie o liberaliźmie trafia do ludzi, którzy nie mają pojęcia, co to jest, łapią się tylko na lep haseł).

Inny przykład: w krajach islamskich obowiązują prawa koraniczne, które m.in. zabraniają udzielania pożyczek na procent (czyli: powinno być, że ile pożyczysz, tyle musisz oddać, nie więcej). A mimo to jest cała masa banków w tych krajach, które żyją z udzielania kredytów na zasadach rynkowych (czyli zarabiają na tym), a mimo to działają zgodnie z prawem. Potrafisz to wyjaśnić?

 *Quote:*   

> Wg. mnie prawo wolnego handlu jest "naturalne" i takie chce egzekwować

 

Handel jest wtedy, gdy jeden coś sprzedaje, a drugi kupuje. Ty najwyraźniej chcesz pełnej wolności dla kupującego i poważnych ograniczeń dla sprzedającego. Jest to w dużej mierze słuszne, bo kapitalizm to rynek konsumenta, a nie producenta, ale nie przedstawiaj ograniczeń w handlu jako walki o wolny rynek. Walczysz nie o prawa dla wszystkich, a o przywileje dla wybranych. Z producentów chcesz uczynić niewolników konsumentów.

 *Quote:*   

> jak to 13Homer się upiera przy tym, naturalne jest dla mnie że jeśli ktoś mi za coś zapłacił, to nie oskarże go o to że tego nie zrobił...

 

1. A dlaczego nie oskarżysz? Powiedz mi, dlaczego nie?

2. Przecież Ty nic nie sprzedajesz, Ty kupujesz. Pokazujesz niby, że jak coś byś wyprodukował, to byś to sprzedawał bez żadnych dodatkowych warunków i że należy Ciebie naśladować, bo byłbyś lepszy od tych idiotów i postępowałbyś słusznie. Najpierw coś wyprodukuj, wpakuj w to miliony dolarów i spróbuj sprzedać, wtedy zobaczymy.

3. Przepraszam, a dlaczego w ogóle chcesz brać pieniądze? Panowie Stellman i Torvalds rozdają za darmo. Może zawalczysz o to, żeby wszystko było za darmo? Dlaczego Ty miałbyś coś sprzedawać, a oni rozdawać? Przecież to nieuczciwa konkurencja, może im też nakazać brać za to pieniądze?

 *Quote:*   

> W ogóle to wszystko jest ostro poronione.

 

Nie, to jest w istocie bardzo proste, ale patrzenie na prawo stanowione wypacza ogląd istoty sprawy, bo zawsze będziesz szukał takiego prawa, które potwierdza Twoją wizję wolnego rynku.

----------

## Nigredo

Jeśli prawo zabrania odtwarzania w Polsce płyty kupionej w USA, to szkodzi nie tylko konsumentom, ale też samym twórcom. 

Na przykład: w USA wydano film/muzykę, która w PL jest niedostępna lub o wiele droższa. Polacy przywożą sobie z Ameryki legalnie kupione tam płyty. Z punktu widzenia twórcy jest to jak najbardziej korzystne, bo przecież iluśtam Polaków kupiło tę płytę i artysta zarobił, co miał zarobić. Szczęśliwy jest i twórca i konsument.

W czym problem? W tym, że obecne prawo ignoruje interesy zarówno wydawców jak i twórców. Chroni za to interesy korporacji wydawniczych i dystrubutorów. Dzięki temu mogą oni narzucać absurdalne ceny. Monopol chroniony przez prawo nie ma nic wspólnego z wolnym rynkiem, ani z liberalizmem.

----------

## Paczesiowa

korporacja wydawnicze i dystrybutorzy sa zli to juz z nazwy przeciez widac! im sie nic nie nalezy! oni nie powinni miec zadnych praw!

----------

## bartmarian

http://www.uokik.gov.pl/pl/informacja_i_edukacja/informacja/komunikaty_prasowe/art271.html

----------

## pawels

Była ostra dyskusja na temat miedzy innymi muzyki, może to rozwieje część wątpliwości   :Wink: 

http://dobreprogramy.pl/index.php?dz=8&a=130

----------

## psycepa

jak to ktos wczesniej pieknie i literacko ujal

jak zaplace za czyjas kupe, to moge sobie z nia robic co chce, oczywiscie w zakresie na ktory pozwala obowiazujace prawo (prawo, nie licencja)

AFAIK zakup czegos licencjowanego jest pewnym rodzajem umowy cywilnej, w zwiazku z tym, jest scigany na wniosek poszkodowanego ( w domysle wlasciciela praw autorskich tudziez dystrybutora)

tylko niech mi ktos powie, jak imc dystrybutor sie dowie ze dalem kupe do powachania bratu, co bylo niezgodne z licencja

takie prawo jest durne i nieegzekwowalne, ergo martwe

co z tego ze jest, jak nikt go nie bedzie przestrzegal?

----------

## czestmir

po

1. Licencja nie może stać po wyżej prawa (i tak w Polsce masz prawo zrobić sobie kopie zakupionej płyty, masz prawo dać kopie rodzinie znajomym, ale nie jest to równoznaczne z udostępnianiem utworu w sieci wszystkim. Jest tp prawo dotyczące użytku osobistego, więc jeżeli kupiłeś sobie płytę i chcesz zrobić kopie, dać ją siostrze, bratu czy ojcu to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie. Co więcej licencja nie może ci tego zabronić bo jest to nie zgodne z polskim prawem).

2. Jeśli chodzi o prędkość to ktoś kto ma zamiar jeździć 200km/h jest dla mnie potencjalnym mordercą a jeśli spowoduje wypadek  to powinno się go traktować jak morderce z premedytacją. Po za tym zamiar morderstwa też jest karany i jeśli uważasz że skoro gościowi się nie udało ukatrupić ofiary za pierwszym razem to policja powinna poczekać aż musie to w końcu uda. 

I proszę wyjaśnij mi jak policja ma chronić mnie ciebie czy innych przed kierowcami którym wydaje się że są bogami na drodze   jeśli nie będzie mogła ich dyscyplinować mandatami punktami itp. I nie hipotetyczne tylko rzeczywiste życie, bo do życia trzeba mieć szacunek. Mam nadzieje że ty masz taki szacunek.

----------

## 13Homer

1. Licencja nie może stać wyżej od prawa, ale może być przecież tak, że prawo nie zakazuje (ani nie nakazuje) pewnych rzeczy. Normalne prawo to jest coś w rodzaju: "Dobrowolnie zawarte umowy zyskują moc obowiązującego prawa dla stron je zawierających". Prawo opisane w linku z pierwszego postu jest prawem szczegółowym stanowionym odgórnie i dlatego jest do luftu. Tak samo jak prawo pozwalające na kopiowanie płyt dla rodziny. Na to pierwsze wylewacie kubły pomyj, na to drugie piejecie z zachwytu.

2. Jest to tzw. zamiar ewentualny (podejmowanie działań, które mogą mieć skutki niechciane, ale z których wystąpieniem dana osoba powinna się liczyć). Jazda z przepisową prędkością też może pod to podchodzić, ktoś inny przecież może uważać, że np. 90km/h to za dużo w tych warunkach. Karać? Nie karać? Gdzie jest granica? Bo chyba nie jest nią administracyjnie ustanowione ograniczenie prędkości? Je akurat można ustalać dowolnie nisko (albo wysoko - wtedy byście krzyczeli, że to prawo legalizuje morderstwo). Karanie za czyny dokonane jest najsprawiedliwsze, zamiar ewentualny należy brać pod uwagę tylko w bardzo szczególnych przypadkach.

----------

## bartmarian

mini OT - promocja, pierwsza dzialka za darmo  :Wink:  http://www.pcworld.pl/news/107783.html

----------

